# Jonny's First Training Journal, March 2011



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, been on this forum a year or so now, maybe longer, and ive decided to start a journal :becky:.

Been training 2 years this month, first 14 months - just messing about with weights really, nothing serious. Last 8 months, i have been training with a routine and diet. I have gained 2.5 stone since starting the gym, and hardly any fat, just a little around the lower tummy, but nothing noticable. However i do want to get BIGGER! alot bigger, big as i can, but still healthy of course, none of this fat bulk.

Start of this year has been poor, february, i have not been in a gym as i sprained my wrist, then was in hospital with abdominal pains.

Well, its march tomorrow, and i intend to get back to the gym on wednesday... also getting my appetite back, after losing weight off being on a drip etc....

Goals:- After a "big" but muscular look/physqiue - 100% natural though, so lets see how far i can go? I can be musclechats natural bulking prodigy? kick me up the a*s when i aint performing or gaining?, haha, with all your help i hope to grow the most i can:becky:

Stats:-

Age: 22

Sex: Male

Height: 6ft 2

Weight: 14st

Waist 34"

Diet:-

7.00am - 4 eggs scrambled, 1 bowl of porridge, 1 multivitamin

9.30am - CNP Pro MASS shake, 500ml of semi-milk, 1 apple

12.00am - 1 Large baked potato, 1 tin of tuna fish

3.00pm - CNP Pro MASS shake, 500ml of semi-milk, 1 banana

4.45pm - 5.45 - Train

5.45pm - CNP Pro - Recover, 500ml water

6.00pm - 1 chicken breast, 1 sweet potato or basmati rice, + veg

8.00pm - 150g of fish (varies) + rice

10.30pm- 25g whey protein casien blend with 300ml semi milk, 2 slices of toast with peanut butter

I sometimes miss thhe 8.00pm meal if im out, and move the whey shake to 9.00pm if i do. Reason being im at my girlfriends house or shopping, and microwaving meals is out of the question. I could take another MASS shake, if its going to make a massive difference? just didnt like the idea of having a mass shake, then another shake 2.5 hours later, what you think?

Weekends - saturday is my cheat day, but still try to eat healthy every 3hours with protein in.

Training:-

i aim to train 3 x a week.

Monday, Wednesday, Friday.

Monday - Shoulders & Legs

Wednesday - Chest & Biceps

Friday - Back and Triceps

Well, here goes... i hope to report back to you's on wednesday how i get on after being out a while, and still a slight nagging pain in my wrist.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

No gym today, starting tomorrow the come back LOL.

diet today though:

7am: 4 eggs scrambled, tomato ketchup. 1 bowl of porrdige with honey

9:30am: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 apple

12.00am: 2 small-sized jacket potato's, touch of butter, 1 tun of tuna

3.00pm: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 banana

5.45pm: 1 chicken breast in veg stir fry, basmati rice + soy sauce

8.15pm: 1 tin of baked beans, 2 slices of toast

10.30pm: 25g whey casien based shake (dynamatize elite gourmet), 300ml milk, 1 slice of toast with peanut butter.

11.00pm - i plan to go to bed, 8 hours sleep.

liquids:- 2 litres of water a day.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

About time you had a log mate. Few more thousand post and your post could overtake moi  good luck


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, hard day at work but managed to get to the gym for the first time in 4-5weeks.

Trained: Chest and Biceps

Chest session went ok, lighter session with me being out a while, biceps, my wrist still cannot handle curling  so looks like no biceps training properly for a few more weeks, still a slight pain, even with a heavy wrist strap.

Chest:

flat bench press: 2 warm up sets, 1 set just the bar (20kg), 2nd set 30kg

60kg-12 reps, 65kg-10 reps, 65kg-10 reps, (last 2 reps - forced)

incline dumbbell press: 1 warm up set, 15kg

22.5kg-12 reps, 22.5kg10 reps, 22.5kg-8 reps, 20kg-10 reps

dumbbell flies:

12.5kg - 3 sets of 12 reps

cable crossover:

10kg-12 reps slow, 15kg-10 reps, 15kg-10 reps, 15kg-10 reps

dumbbell/hammer curl: 12.5kg - 3 sets of 12 (turned into half and half with the niggle in my left wrist)

Diet today:

7am: 4 eggs scrambled, tomato ketchup. 1 bowl of porrdige with honey

9:30am: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 orange

12.00am: 2 small-sized jacket potato's, 1 tun of tuna

3.00pm: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 banana

4.00am: 1 coffee, 1 apple, 5g creatine with grapejuice

4.45pm-6.00pm: - Train

6.15pm: CNP pro recover with water

7.15pm: 8oz sirloin steak, jacket potato,butter, 2 onion rings, mayo

10.30pm: 25g whey casien based shake (dynamatize elite gourmet), 300ml milk, and 2 slice of toast with peanut butter.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Bit of the "doms" today, mainly in the chest, rest day - with back and triceps tomorrow (see how the wrist goes on the muscle groups)

When scrolling through my diet will always look the same, but i do tweak them, honest :becky:

diet today goes like:

7am: 4 eggs scrambled, tomato ketchup. 1 bowl of porrdige with honey

5g creatine in grapejuice

9:30am: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 apple

12.00am: 2 small-sized jacket potato's, 1 tun of tuna

3.00pm: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 orange

6.00pm: 1 chicken breast, sweet potato, veg

9.00pm: 25g whey casien based shake (dynamatize elite gourmet), 300ml milk, and peanut butter sandwhich.

10.15pm: BED

3litres of water today.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Finsh work at 2:30 on a friday, so i get to the gym for 3:00pm rather than the normal 5.00pm.

Back and Triceps today, triceps i had to limit to the weight due to the ongoing wrist niggle pain, as mentioned above.

Back

Deadlifts x 15 with olympic bar, warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

cable row x 15 warm up

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

Machine row (wide grip)

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Latt Pulldown x 20kg, warm up

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

Triceps

Couldnt do one arm extensions, or close grip bench press, due to the stress in the wrist on these exercises. (sprained ligament still slightly in wrist)

straight bar pulldown, 15kg x 20, warm up

25kg x 15

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 10

rope pulldown

15kg x 20

20kg x 16

25kg x 14

First time ive done the rope pulldowns using a high rep range, got a really good burn in the tricep heads this way.

bench dips, with feet out far on the floor

3 sets of 10

Felt good, was really out of breath after the deadlifts, annoyd about my wrist holding me back, but i suppose having to use different exercies and higher reps with lighter weights, might shock the muscles.

Diet today goes like:

7am: 4 eggs scrambled, tomato ketchup. 1 bowl of porrdige with honey

9:30am: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 banana

12.00am: 2 small-sized jacket potato's, 1 tun of tuna

2.30pm: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 orange

5.00pm: 1 chicken breast, basmati rice, veg stir fry

8.00pm: salmon with rice

10.30pm: 25g whey casien based shake (dynamatize elite gourmet), 300ml milk, and peanut butter on toast.

4litres of water today.

thanks for reading! COMMENTS WELCOME :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

looking well in you avvy bud 8)


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Cal, Glad to see you in my "den" aka training log!

Its my quest to change the "toned look" to "big broad and muscular" in my avvy over the next few years - natural only, food and supplements ONLY.

Hope people come in here often, with good advice and tweaks for me, to help me on my way! the likes of you, Extreme, PScarb and all the other lads! :high5:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i shal help you look like me as much as i can dude :becky:


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

haha i DID say "BIG" didnt i? LOL

Soar today off fridays sessions, back and triceps.

Hamstrings, Butt, upper back are really feeling it!

diet today - baring in mind its my cheat day, went ok:

9:00am - 4 eggs scrambled, tom ketchup, 1 bowl of porridge

12:00am - 1 chicken breast, sweet potato, peas, gravy

2.30pm - subwayclub sarnie x double meat (ham, turkey and beef)

5.00pm - cnp pro mass, 500ml semi milk

8.30pm - takeaway - chicken cantonese with cashew nuts and egg rice

11.15pm - 40g casein whey shake, 400ml semi milk


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

really aching today... back of the legs the worst, must be off the deadlifts? i am 6ft 2 so use legs a bit during deadlifts, lower back a little bit too, and upper back is soar.

Training tomorrow, legs and shoulders so i hope my legs have recovered.

rest day today:

diet went....

9.30am - 4 eggs scrambled with ketchup, 1 bowl or porridge, 5g creatine

12.00am - 2 scoops mass, 500ml semi milk and a banana

2.15pm - sunday lunch (1 chicken breast, sweet potato, mashed potato, peas, gravy, 1 yorkshire pudding)

5.00pm - 2 scoops mass, 500ml semi milk and a orange

7.45pm - 1 piece of salmon with basmati rice

10.00pm - 40g casien shake, 2 slices of toast with peanut butter

BED...........

3 litres of water today.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

looking good bud......

i would drop the toast before bed and just a dollop of peanut butter would be better mate,:clap2:


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

franki3 said:


> looking good bud......
> 
> i would drop the toast before bed and just a dollop of peanut butter would be better mate,:clap2:


thanks frankie, even for bulking? im trying to add mass, so thought the extra 30g carbs off the bread would be good?

Trained today - went a bit light with the squats as legs have not been trained for 5 weeks (injury, hospital etc)

Training: legs and shoulders

Squats, 2 warm up sets 30kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

leg press, 1 warm up set 69kg x 12

138kg x 10

138kg x 10

138kg x 10

leg extension, 1 warm up 20kg x 12

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

standing calf raise

30kg x 15

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

seated dumbbell shoulder press,

1 warm up set, 15kg x 12

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 6 (failed on 6 reps)

dumbbell front raise

8kg x 12

8kg x 12

8kg x 12

Seated dumbbell side raise

7kg x 10

7kg x 10

7kg x 10 (failed on 10)

Diet today:

7am: 4 eggs scrambled, tomato ketchup. 1 bowl of porrdige with honey

9:30am: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 banana

12.00am: 1 large sized jacket potato's, 1 tun of tuna

3.00pm: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 orange

4.15pm: 1 serving of cytonox, 5g creatine (felt tired, needed alertness)

5.00-6.00 Train

6.00pm: 1 pro recover, 500ml water

6.15pm: 2 breaded chicken breast kievs, sweet potato, peppers

8.30pm: 175g lean beef mince, chopped tomat's, 60g basmati rice

11.00pm: 30g whey casien based shake (dynamatize elite gourmet), 300ml milk, spoonful of peanut butter

4 litres of water during the day.

BED


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Rest day today...

soar legs but no "doms" in the shoulders! annoying saying as i have not trained them in 4-5 weeks. can anybody see a glitch in my shoulder routine at all??

diet poor today - i was up all night, vomitting. I added beef mince at 8.30pm with rice to bulk up and i think i overloaded my stomach.

have not ate much today as a result of this:

7:00am - small bowl of porrdige

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk, apple

12.15pm- 1 jacket potato, tin of tuna

6.00pm - 1 chicken breast, 60g basmati rice

9.15pm - 30g casien shake, 2 slices of toast with peanut butter

bad gut all day, hopefully better tomorrow, and get back to the gym for chest and biceps....

thanks for reading, please comment


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Because you don't eat as you sleep body will store bread etc as fat during the night

So you want a slow release casien shake before bed

Add some standing barbell presses to your routine or some military presses and you should be good to go!!!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks franki, i do have the shake, just added to toast too mate.

did you see my diet yesterday? brought the beef mince up 5 hours later like...... think the 6pm and 9pm meal, will have to do im afraid.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jonnymc said:


> thanks franki, i do have the shake, just added to toast too mate.
> 
> did you see my diet yesterday? brought the beef mince up 5 hours later like...... think the 6pm and 9pm meal, will have to do im afraid.


Can't help illness mate make sure your totally well before hitting the weights again.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

felt better today, quads are still killiing off mondays session when i walk LOL

diet today a bit better after being ill:

7am - bowl or porridge, 1 boots mulitvitamin

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk + banana

12.00 - 1 jacket potato, 1 tin of tuna

3.00pm - mass shake with 500ml milk, + orange

4.15pm - 5g creatine, water, apple

5.00-6.00 - train, then a pro recover shake

6.30pm - TAKEAWAY! - chicken kebab (chicken breast with salad) +60g basmati rice

9.30pm - 30g casien shake, 400ml milk.

10.30 bed

4litres of water today.

Training:

Chest:

flat barbbell bench press,

20kg warm up x 20

60kg x 12

70kg x 10 (last two reps forced)

80kg x 6 (last two reps forced)

incline dumbbell press

15kg warm up x 15

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 10 (last two forced reps)

25kg x 6 (last two reps forced)

dumbbell flyes

3 sets of 12, 15kg

cable crossover

10kg x 12

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 8 (failed on 8)

biceps - still training light due to sprained wrist, and limited to exercises.

seated db curl:

3sets 12, 12.5kg

standing hammer curl

7kg x 12

8kg x 10

10kg x 10

seated concentration curl

3sets of 10, 8kg


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Back

Deadlifts x 15 with olympic bar, warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

(same as last week, unfortunately)

cable row x 15 warm up

45.0kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

60.0kg x 10

Machine row (wide grip)

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

Straight bar cable pulldown/pullover (for the latts)

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

Latt Pulldown x 20kg, warm up

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

Triceps

bench dips with feet on floor

20, 20, 14

straight bar pulldown, 15kg x 20, warm up

25kg x 15

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 10

same as last week

rope pulldown

15kg x 20

20kg x 20

25kg x 20

30kg x 12

diet:

7am - bowl or porridge, 4 eggs scrambled, 1 boots mulitvitamin

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk + banana

12.00 - 1 jacket potato, 1 tin of tuna + apple

2.30pm - mass shake with 500ml milk, banana, 5g creatine, water

3.00-4.00 - train, then a pro recover shake

4.30pm - chicken breast, 60g basmati rice, veg stir fry

7.00pm - 1 tin of beans, 2 slices of toast.

10.00pm- 30g casien shake, 400ml milk.

10.30 bed

4litres of water today.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

diet yesterday:

9.30am, 4 whole eggs scrambled, 1 bowl of porridge, 5g creatine, 1 multivit

12.00, 250g rump steak, sweet potato, broccoli

3.00pm, 1 baked potato, 1 tin of tuna

5.15pm, 1 mass shake, 500ml milk

7.30pm, takeaway - mixed meat meal, chicken/egg fried rice

11.00pm, whey and casien blend shake, 30g, 400ml milk

3 litres of water.

bed


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

Diets really impressive dude keep it up your strength is clearly increasing from when you started, maby post your wieght increases bro ?!

dec


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

cheers bud, yeah need to invest in some decent scales


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

9.30 - porridge, 4 whole eggs, multivit, 5g creatine

12.00 - mass shake with 500ml milk

2.00 - chicken breast, sweet potato, peas, carrots, gravy

5.00 - mass shake with 500ml milk

8.00- 150g bef mince, 60g basmati rice

10.30 - 30g casein whey belnd, 400ml milk

3 litres of water


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Squats, 2 warm up sets 30kg x 12

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

115kg x 10 (last two, forced) - increase of 5kg from last week

leg press, 1 warm up set 92kg x 12

115kg x 10

138kg x 10

148kg x 10 - 10kg increase this week - thought i was gonna expload

leg extension, 1 warm up 20kg x 12

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 9 - failed on 9, moved up 5kg

standing calf raise

30kg x 15

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

60kg x 8 - added in an extra set this week

seated barbell shoulder press behind neck

1 warm up set, bar x 12

40lb x 10

70lbx 10

75lb x 10 - last two forced

dumbbell front raise

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 8 failed- went up 2kg from last week, think ill be stuck on this weight for a while now though

Seated dumbbell side raise

7kg x 10

7kg x 10

7kg x 8 (failed on 10)

Diet today:

7am: 4 eggs scrambled, tomato ketchup. 1 bowl of porrdige

9:30am: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 apple

12.00am: 1 large sized jacket potato's, 1 tun of tuna

3.00pm: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 orange

4.15pm: 5g creatine in juice

5.00-6.00 Train

6.00pm: 1 pro recover, 500ml water

6.15pm: 1 chicken breast, sweet potato, peppers

9.15pm: 30g whey casien based shake (dynamatize elite gourmet), 300ml milk, 30g onfpeanut butter

4 litres of water during the day.

BED - 10pm


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

7am: 4 eggs scrambled, tomato ketchup. 1 bowl of porrdige

10.00am: 1 banana, 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk.

12.00am: 1 large sized jacket potato's, 1 tun of tuna

3.00pm: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 orange

6.15pm: 1 chicken breast, 60g basmati rice, peppers

9.15pm: 30g whey casien based shake (dynamatize elite gourmet), 300ml milk, 30g o fpeanut butter

3 litres of water during the day.

BED - 10pm


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

diet yesterday:

7am - bowl or porridge, 4 eggs scrambled, 1 boots mulitvitamin

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk + banana

12.00 - 1 jacket potato, 1 tin of tuna

3.00pm - mass shake with 500ml milk, + orange

4.15pm - 5g creatine, water, banana

5.00-6.00 - train, then a pro recover shake

6.30pm - 250g rump steak, 250g sweet potato, corn on the cob

9.00pm - met rx protein plus bar

11.00pm -30g whey/casein blend, 400ml milk

bed

4litres of water today.

Training:

Chest:

flat barbbell bench press,

20kg warm up x 20

60kg x 12

70kg x 10 (last two reps forced)

80kg x 8 (last two reps forced)

incline dumbbell press

17.5 kg warm up x 12

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 8 (last two forced reps)

27.55kg x 6 (last one reps forced)

dumbbell flyes

3 sets of 12, 15kg

cable crossover

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 9 (failed on 9)

biceps - still training light due to sprained wrist, and limited to exercises.

seated db curl:

3sets 12, 12.5kg

standing hammer curl

3 sets of 10kg x 10

seated concentration curl

3sets of 10, 8kg


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

diet today:

7am - bowl or porridge, 4 eggs scrambled, 1 boots mulitvitamin

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk + banana

12.00 - 1 jacket potato, 1 tin of tuna

2.45pm - mass shake with 500ml milk, + orange

5.15pm - chicken breast, 60g basmati rice, peas

7.45 - takeaway - chicken kebab with salad in a pitta

10.30pm -30g whey/casein blend, 400ml milk

3litres of water today

bed


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

well i felt strong once i was in the gym today, for a change. AND my lifts have all gone up from last week..... chuffed! - my increased are all noted below - please read, and comment! thanks.

Back

Deadlifts x 15 with olympic bar, warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

108kg x 10

110kg x 8

(last week was 100kg for 10reps - AN INCREASE:becky

cable row x 15 warm up

60kg x 10

67.5kg x 9

75kg x 8

(Last week was 65kg for 10 reps a - :high5: slight increase)

Machine row (wide grip)

45kg x 12

50kg x 9

55kg x 7

(last week was 50kg for 10 reps - slight increase :high5

Latt Pulldown x 20kg, warm up

55kg x 10

65kg x 9

75kg x 8

(last week was 55kg for 10 reps - big increase! )

Triceps

bench dips with feet on floor

25, 20, 15 (last week was 20, 20, 14) - an increase

straight bar pulldown, 15kg x 20, warm up

45kg x 12

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

40kg x 10 -last week - another increase :becky:

rope pulldown

35 x 12

40 x 10

45kg x 7

changed rep range, kept them low this week, with more weight.

diet:

7am - bowl or porridge, 4 eggs scrambled, 1 boots mulitvitamin

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk + banana

12.00 - 1 jacket potato, 1 tin of tuna + apple

2.30pm - mass shake with 500ml milk, 5g creatine, water

3.00-4.00 - train, then a pro recover shake

5.00pm - chicken breast, 200g sweet potato, veg

8.00pm - 200g lean minced beef, 60g basmati rice

11.00pm- 30g casien shake, 400ml milk.

4litres of water today.

2pints of cider.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice work johnny, you did 55kg lat pulldown x 10 last time too


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

75kg for 8, this week though :axe:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Why dont you stick to the same weight and just do 3x6/8


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i like the pryamid :wof:


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

diet yesterday:

9am - bowl of porridge + 4 eggs scrambled, 1 multivitamin

11.45am - 200g lean beef mince with onions, 60g basmati rice

2.00pm - 500ml semi milk, 2 scoops mass

4.00pm - (pub watching the match, 1 pint and 2 cheese and ham toasties)

6.00pm - 1 chicken breast, broccoli, 200g sweet potato

9.30pm - 1 chicken breast, 2 pitta breads, salad and garlic sauce

12.00pm - 30g casein/whey blend, 400ml semi milk

2 litres of water today

bed


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

10.30am - porridge + 4 eggs scrmabled, multivit

12.30pm - mass shake with 500ml milk, banana

3.00pm - 1 portion of cod

5.30pm - mass shake with 500ml milk, orange

8.00pm - half a small chicken, sweet potato peas, gravy

10.30pm - 30g casien whey blend, teaspoon peanut butter

football - 6-7 (my only cardio of the week)


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

diet yesterday: i was out all night, so hence the takeaway food, still healthy though, take a look.

diet yesterday:

7am - bowl or porridge, 4 eggs scrambled, 1 boots mulitvitamin

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk + apple

12.00 - 1 jacket potato, 1 tin of tuna

2.45pm - mass shake with 500ml milk + orange

6.00- NANDOS double chicken breast wrap, spicy rice x 2

8.00pm - subway chicken tikka, oat bread, salad, + 75g chicken breast

11.30pm- 30g casien shake, 400ml milk.

2litres of water today.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

diet today:

7am - bowl or porridge, 4 eggs scrambled, 1 boots mulitvitamin

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk + apple

12.00 - 1 jacket potato, 1 tin of tuna

2.45pm - mass shake with 500ml milk + orange

5.45pm - chicken breast, 60g basmati rice, veg stir fry, soy sauce

8.00pm - chicken breast, 60g basmati rice, soy sauce

10.30pm- 30g casien shake, 400ml milk.

2litres of water today.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i buy it already, just throw in 2 scoops, with 500ml semi milk.

i currently use: CNP Pro MASS, as i get it quite cheap off a lad i no. but i may try Extreme MASS, when it runs out, for a change.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Extremes mass is the bees knees


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

diet yesterday:

7am - bowl or porridge, 4 eggs scrambled, 1 boots mulitvitamin

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk + banana

12.00 - 1 jacket potato, 1 tin of tuna

3.00pm - mass shake with 500ml milk, + orange

4.15pm - banana

5.00-6.00 - train, then a pro recover shake

6.15pm - 2 small chicken breast, piri sauce, 60g basmati rice

8.15pm - baked beans on toast

10.30pm -30g whey/casein blend, 400ml milk, peanut butter on toast

bed

4litres of water today.

Training:

Chest:

flat barbbell bench press,

20kg warm up x 20

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

75kg x 9 (last one rep forced)

incline dumbbell press

17.5 kg warm up x 12

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

27.55kg x 6

dumbbell flyes

3 sets of 15kg

cable crossover

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 9 (failed on 9)

biceps - still training light due to sprained wrist, and limited to exercises.

seated db curl:

3sets 12, 15kg - managed to go up from 12.5kg, with wrist injury

seated hammer curl

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

seated concentration curl

3sets of 10, 8kg


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

ideas? i need some off the pro'd, i want to be the biggest natty on here over the next few years! :becky:

diet today:

7am - 4 eggs scrambled, 1 slice toast, 1 bowl of porridge, 1 multivitamin

9.30 - cnp mass shake, 2 scoop, 500ml semi milk, 1 orange

12.00 - 2 jacket potatos, 1 tin of tuna, 1 banana

2.45 - cnp mass shake, 2 scoop, 500ml semi milk, 1 orange

5.15 - 250g steak, chilli butter, 200g sweet potato, broccoli

7.30pm - chicken breast grilled, 2 pitta breads, with salad (takeaway)

10.30 - 30g whey/casien blend,400ml milk, 1 toast with 50g peanut butter

im gonna try and gets some pics up in the next few weeks, to add to "last years" pics, in the photo section. Any help off the older chaps would be appreciated to help me get naturally "BIG" look.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i hate cottage cheest mate, dont no if i could mix it with anything though? to get it down?.

Back

Deadlifts x 15 with olympic bar, warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

108kg x 10

110kg x 9 ( 1 rep increase)

cable row x 15 warm up

60kg x 10

67.5kg x 9

75kg x 6 (was 2 reps short of last week)

Machine row (wide grip)

45kg x 12

50kg x 9

55kg x 9 (extra 2 reps)

Latt Pulldown x 20kg, warm up

55kg x 10

65kg x 9

75kg x 8

(same as last week)

Triceps

bench dips with feet on floor

25, 20, 16 ( 2 reps extra, last set)

straight bar pulldown, 15kg x 20, warm up

45kg x 12

50kg x 10

55kg x 11 (extra 3 reps this week)

rope pulldown

35 x 12

40 x 10

45kg x 8 ( 1 extra rep)

diet:

7am - bowl or porridge, 4 eggs scrambled, 1 boots mulitvitamin

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk + banana and a orange

12.00 - 1 jacket potato, 1 tin of tuna + orange

2.30pm - mass shake with 500ml milk, banana

3.00-4.00 - train, then a pro recover shake

4.30pm - chicken breast, 60g basmati rice

6.30pm- mass shake, 400ml semi milk

9ish- 3 course meal... main meal chicken dish

4litres of water today.

going to a "ball", so vodka and red bulls all night :high5:


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

diet crap on saturday, was out and about all day, with no prep.

didnt get up till lunch time, as i had been on the vodka red bulls for a "ball" for cancer research.

12.00 - large bowl of oats with milk, 2 scoops mass with 1 pint of milk

3.00 - subway club sarnie, chicken, beef, turkey with salad.

3.30-4.30 - swimming

5.00 - 2 scoop mass shake, 1 pint of milk

8.00 - chicken kebab, breast of chicken, salad, 2 pitta breads, garlic sauce

11.00 - casein blend 30g, 400ml milk

bed


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

diet today:

10am - 4 eggs scrambled, 1 bowl of porridge

12.30 - 200g lean beef mince, 60g basmati rice

2.45 - 2 scoops mass, 500ml semi milk

5.00 - 1 chicken breast, sweet potato, mash potato, veg

7.30 - 1 jacket potato, 1 tin of tuna

10.00 - 30g casien blend, 1 slice of toast with peanut butter

training, legs and shoulders tomorrow, which i missed last week, due to being at a concert.

My legs were also soar off the football (cardio) on the sunday, so i didnt fit them back in anywhere last week.

Same with the shoulders, i was going to add a few presses on my back day, but i had a slight twinge in my shoulder so opted for the rest week.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Squats, 2 warm up sets 30kg x 12

100kg x 12 ( 2 rep increase)

110kg x 10

115kg x 10

120kg x 9 (last two forced) - 5kg increase

leg press, 1 warm up set 92kg x 12

138kg x 10

148kg x 10

153kg x 7 (5kg increase)

leg extension, 1 warm up 20kg x 12

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 8

seated toe raise

23kg x 30

43kg x 15

48kg x 10

seated barbell shoulder press behind neck

1 warm up set, bar x 12

40lb x 10

80lb x 10

90lb x 10

took the dumbell front riase out, and done seated incline smith press

seated smith incline press

20kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Seated dumbbell side raise

7kg x 12

7kg x 12

7kg x 12

Diet today:

7am: 4 eggs scrambled, tomato ketchup. 1 bowl of porrdige

9:30am: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 banana

12.00am: 1 large sized jacket potato's, 1 tun of tuna

3.00pm: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 orange

4.15pm: banana

5.00-6.00 Train

6.00pm: 1 pro recover, 500ml water

6.15pm: 250g steak, chilli butter, sweet potato

8.30pm: 200h white fish, 60g basmati rice

10.30pm: 30g whey casien based shake (dynamatize elite gourmet), 300ml milk, 30g on peanut butter on 1 slice of toast

4 litres of water during the day.

BED - 10pm


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Toe raises is that calf raises johnny


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Toe raises is that calf raises johnny


it is for the calf's yes hulksta. swapped it this week, instead of doing standing calf raises.

i get a good burn of these, its a very old machine, old school classic, but i like it alot.






same position as that, however you have a pad accross your lap which you lift up when raising your calf. there is a pole at the bed to ass plates too.

very very simliar to this here: Google Image Result for [URL=http://www.thebodygenesis.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/image-185]http://www.thebodygenesis.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/image-185.jpg[/URL]


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ey dude

Jus wondering if u r lookin to get big why it ur not doin cals fullbody?

I started it in jan and its defo worked!

I was trainin for year/two and havent developed as much i hav in these past 3 months

I still c myself a beginner/intermediate level


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i dont like training more than any 2 body parts at a time, i like putting all my effort into a big muscle, for example chest, then train bi's.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Diet today: rest day

7am: 4 eggs scrambled, tomato ketchup. 1 bowl of porrdige

9:30am: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 apple

12.00am: 1 large sized jacket potato's, 1 tun of tuna

2.30pm: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 orange

5.30pm: 200g chicken, 60g basmati rice, veg stir fry, soy sauce

8.00pm: 500g natural yoghurt, 1 scoop whey

10.30pm: 30g whey casien based shake (dynamatize elite gourmet), 300ml milk, 30g on peanut butter on 1 slice of toast

3 litres of water during the day.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

7am - bowl or porridge, 4 eggs scrambled, 1 boots mulitvitamin

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk + banana

12.00 - 200g leab beef mince, 1 jacket potato

2.45pm - mass shake with 500ml milk, + orange

4.15pm - banana

5.00-6.00 - train, then a pro recover shake

6.15pm - 200g chicken breast diced, 60g basmati rice, veg stir fry

8.45pm - 1 jacket potato, 1 tin of tuna

11.00pm -30g whey/casein blend, 400ml milk

bed

4litres of water today.

Training:

Chest:

flat barbbell bench press,

20kg warm up x 20

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

80kg x 8 (last two reps forced)

80kg x 8 (last two reps forced)

incline dumbbell press

20kg x 12

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 8 (last one reps forced)

dumbbell flyes

3 sets of 12, 15kg

cable crossover

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10 (failed on 10)

biceps - still training light due to sprained wrist, and limited to exercises.

seated db curl:

3sets 12, 15kg

standing hammer curl

3 sets of 15kg

seated concentration curl

3sets of 10, 8kg, 10kg, 10kg


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

rest day

diet:

7am - bowl or porridge, 4 eggs scrambled, 1 boots mulitvitamin

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk + banana

12.00 - 200g lean beef mince, chopped toms, onion, 60g basmati rice

2.45pm - mass shake with 500ml milk, + orange

5.00- 250g peri peri chicken, peppers, 200g sweet potato

7.45pm - chicken kebab, 200g ish chicken breast, salad, pitta bread (takeaway)

11.00pm -30g whey/casein blend, 400ml milk

bed

2.5litres of water today.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Is your weight increasing johnny with your diet????


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

not really, give of take 2lb's really, up and down, which is natural. My lifts are increasing, i think im only hitting 230g protein, 250 carbs, and fats in aint got a clue (view diet thread - "undereating"). Im waiting for pscarb to gimmie a little help, tweaking things when he gets a bit spare time.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey jonny you really think the answer is in the food...

but i think your size is relative to the weights youre doing..

n the only way your gonna really increase your deads and squats is to cut overall volume.

do you read up about deadlift and squat form as much as you do about diet?

not having a pop mate, i just think ive been where you are...

i also think you can exceed me...

you have only got 100% off effort to give.

put more effort into your deads n squats n stop wasting it on different variations of exercises for bodyparts.

how can my chest be bigger than yours when i do 3 sets of bench and you do 6 sets of bench and then even more with flies?

taking my fusion recovery out of the frame we`ve kinda been training similar amounts of time..

not counting the years i trained like sht 

i`m not saying we`re the same, but i can see genetic similarities between us that i dont see with the galtonator..

some people can grow using a slightly higher frequency/volume matey, but i dont think youre one of them.

for your routine to work you`d need to be very watchful of taking sets to failure.

ie dont take every set to failure as youre using volume.

it might be hard for you to get, but imagine doing sldl, calves and then biceps and thats it for 1 day of your 3 day split.

just think after a couple of weeks how much MORE you`d be able to put into each exercise..

it was this precise workout that made me realise how i was underlifting on calves and bi`s tbh.

who psyches themselves up for calves the way they do squats dead or bench?

well now me lol...

shamei havent been able to train since i made the revelation lol..

anyhoo if you squint and look at what i`m sayinng from a different direction, it might help.. 8)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

btw ive been on 300g of protein all the time dude..

it doesnt seem to hurt...

i also think 1/4 pound a week is more realistic for bulking and cutting for nattys.

i think your diet is clean and consistent and all you really need to do is add or subtract oats from your diet to grow.

i am simplistic about such stuff cos ive found its more than adequate.

my overall size is inextricably linked to me smoking, hating food, and of because my back..

if i can make my bod more resilient i will try and gain size.

i dont wnat you thinking i dont practice what i preach, but this has worked for everyone ive trained this year who`s stayed with me for more than a month.

which is probly 20+..

thats why i like shanes get on with it and lift some weight comments, it just needs abit of explaining as to how that happens..

some people can just keep adding weight to the bar relying pretty much on aggression...

that doesnt work for me i need aggression, focus, near perfect form and poundage and intensity cycling.

poundage cycling with tiny plates would do that for you dude. :wink:

i just spent £36 on 4x0.25kg plates 

and theyre doing the business..


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Struggled a bit at the gym today, felt ok, but the gym was so hot! no windows, very poor ventilation... after my deadlifts i was cream crackerd.

so had to plod on, drop weight on a few exercises

Back

Deadlifts x 15 with olympic bar, warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

110kg x 6 ( got 9 reps last week)

cable row x 15 warm up

60kg x 10

67.5kg x 9

67.5kg x 8

Machine row (wide grip)

45kg x 12

50kg x 9

55kg x 9

Latt Pulldown x 20kg, warm up

55kg x 10

65kg x 8

65kg x 8

Triceps

bench dips with feet on floor

25, 20, 20

straight bar pulldown, 15kg x 20, warm up

45kg x 12

50kg x 10

50kg x 8

rope pulldown

35 x 12

40 x 10

45kg x 6 (wasnt happy with form, so dropped weight)

40 x 8

diet:

7am - bowl or porridge, 4 eggs scrambled, 1 boots mulitvitamin

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk + banana

12.00 - 1 jacket potato, 1 tin of tuna + orange

2.30pm - mass shake with 500ml milk, orange

3.00-4.00 - train, then a pro recover shake

5.00- chicken breast, 60g basmati rice

7.30pm- 150g haddock, sweet potato

10.30pm - 1 tbsp peanut butter, 30g casein whey 400ml milk

4litres of water today.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

cheers cal, i do no what you mean, but i feel as if i wont get a good pump or workout doing deads, calf raise, and a set on biceps.

i could see may deadlifts, wide grip pull ups, dips, skull crushers.....

i do think eating more, will help increase size....

i mean your ripped to bits cal, and looking unreal for your age....

but i want to be really big, but remaining 100% natural, so just want to push my body to its biggest form, relying on weights and food.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

of course you need to eat big.

what i am telling you will get specifically you as big as poss.

focus on your deads and squats and prioritse them.

can you put 50% of a workouts effort into deads and squats bud?

currently i suspect you give them no more than other exercises..


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

tbh mate, i start my back days with deads, my legs days with squats. So i am not tired and overtrained, and they get all my energy.

i make sure all my effort goes into them, then do 2 more exercises on that part of muscle.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

okeys bud  if or when you hit a plateau i`ll try and explain it again..

i personally think you could be lifting more than you do and your diet is already very good.

and i dont doubt you put in anything less than 101%

i guess i`m trying to show you how to train even harder...

and thanks dude as ever i have to say my pics are flattering...


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

is that the result of training to get big? or you always wanted the "beach body" look ? :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont really train with a set goal matey,

i just add weight to the bar each week...

dont forget ive had a fair old interuption from training with my fusion...

i would be bigger if i could lift more, because as i lifted more each cycle i`d increase my cals.

its pointless me eating any more than i do at the mo cos of the stage of my training...

i`d just put on fat.

there are a lot of people at my height and weigh 14 stone, not many of em would be much bigger than me if you removed the fat...

when youre squatting 150+ and deading 180-190 you`ll be a big mo fo bud.

i`m trying to show you how to get there using your bodies abilty to adapt, your way is using willpower, nick500 on here used to think he could eat his way out of a plateau or past a weight..

it didnt work altho he stuck at it for ages..

he then used a lot of gear and he responded really well, cos he`d been trying as you are to gain on a steroid based routine as a natural.

theres a diff between a natural routine and a chemically enhanced one, but most people dont do anything different.

you`d explode in size on a cycle mate.

cos it`d give you the recovery you dont get now.

could you say how your routine differs from a steroid based routine?

i`m not having a pop dude or want you to answer me point by point like that [email protected] mask 

i`d like to be a little bigger, but my plan is to be in GSP shape this summer getting my body more resilient and then getting a little more isze, but mainly refining what i have..

i kinda have this hankering to try the classic class...

but beach body..nah i`d rather look like GSP!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

training twice a week sounds frightening, i like 3 days, mon, wed, fri


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol have i said to you to train 2x aweek?

i never tell people to do that, i only suggest it(which i haven't this time to you)

if i suggest training 2-3x a week you can guarantee the reply will be ok i`ll train 3x a week...

so i dont try when even people specifically want to copy me these days..

i`m just trying to modify youre existing routine into something productive.

i`m not even close to trying to convince you to try anything too funky.:becky:

how about this.

as youre deads and squats poundage increase over a 3-6 month cycle be prepared to drop the odd exercise at the end of the routine.

this will allow you to dead and squat more.

also cos of my back ive had to lift for strength over size, thsi will not be a limitation for you.

you only have 100% effort to give for a workout as you increase on squats and deads this will leave you less for other exercises, if you do them justice.

go for it on the diet front it cant hurt for sure, but dont think thats all there is bud :wink:


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

just had a bath, and i must say, whilst lying in there (dont get dirty minded, hahah) you have me thinking....... about changing the routine.....

im secong guessing my form now aswell tho lol altho i always use a mirror.

i must admit i dont deep squat, obv limits the weight, i go to parallel if i can, wonder if it would be better using a seat, and going down til i touch the seat.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Been thinking about what you said cal, and i decided to take a look at the "ARNOLD" book "education of a bodybuilder".

training section: - the beginning, the basic exercises, page 179.

he says for basic development of the majro areas of the body. they will give you the foundation and MASS you'll need to later refinement, you must use them in the beginning.

he adds, THESE EXERCISES ARE TO BE DONE THREE TIMES A WEEK, WITH ONE DAY BETWEEN WORKOUT FOR MENDING AND SETTING. Beginning you will be training whole body in one day, followed by a rest day.

he also states: - In the beginning - unless stated otherwise in the exericise, do 3 sets of 8-10 reps for each exercise, 30 sec resp between sets. THIRTY sets altogether, should be done in 45-60mins.

1. Bench press (add small weight each set, FIVE sets, 8,8,6,6,6)

2. Wide Grip Chins (as many as can, aiming for 30 reps)

3. Military Press (add small weight each set, FIVE sets, 8,8,6,6,6)

4. Barbell Curl

5. French press

6. Squats

7. Leg Curl

8. Calf Raise

9. Sit ups with legs bent

10. Wrist curl

Now, i love the look of this workout, bizarrely! as i am a one for a split, however that looks like certain overtraining, and no deadlifts in there!

whats your views on this?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Me personally would say this is too much for 1 day, I think if you did this workout you will get bored maybe after a week or so. By the time you get to squats you should be pretty much tired by this stage. If you put alot into squats and maybe leg press then leg curls would just be a waste of time i think. Now when i do legs i ONLY do squats, sometimes leg presses and calf raises. Also i wouldnt bother with wrist curls. But this is just my opinion Johnny


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i agree about this wrist curls, like the look of the routine alot, just think its alot in one day, but hey thats mans a god! lol

dont no if it would be more beneficial splitting it up into 2 half's. but then im only training twice a week (dont get too excited cal, only messing bud)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont think arnold is the greatest BBer to copy jonny he had astounding genetics.

does his book suggest how many dbol you should take for you breakfast of champions 

essentially tho he`s talking about a beginner and a beginer wouldnt be lifting heavy.

you are also presuming every set is to failure.

usually volume training is done for a % of your 1rpm with only the last sets going to failure.

i dont know what the books says specifically obviously..

it wouldnt surprise me if arnold was saying it every set was till you puked..

i dont identify with the need for that sorta thing.

if anything the way i train is kinda similar to blood and guts with one real to failure set, mine are just preceded but 2 very hard ones instead of warm ups and multiple exercises.

an FB isnt magic it just sets you up well for a split.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

what would your thought be on this:

Monday: -Squats 5 x 5,- leg extension 5 x 5, -seated calf 3 x 15

- Military Press (add small weight each set, FIVE sets, 8,8,6,6,6)

- db side raise 3 x 10

Wednesday: -Bench press (add small weight each set, FIVE sets, 8,8,6,6,6)

-incline bench 5 x 5

-db flies 3 x10

-Barbell Curl 3 x 10

-alternate dumbell curl 3 x 10

Friday: - Deadlifts 5 x 5

-Wide Grip Chins (as many as can, aiming for 30 reps)

-Bent over row 5 x 5

-French press 3 x 10

-straight bar pushdown 3 x 10


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

getting there.

drop the isolations tho dude theyre for ****..

pick a quality compound movement instead and do instead.

just remember i dotn do flies because i dont think you can shape what isnt there.

however i am interested in usuing them as preexhausts...

again bud, my chest is bigger than yours on nothng but 3 sets of incline bench...

at 2 stone lighter and 3" shorter.

again remember my limitations...

i dont think you should go 5x5 on leg work yet mate, if you were stumpy mo fo i`d say probly..

if you want to work up to it over months, if not i think you will get injurred.

hi reps work very well for legs.

you routine just needs tweaking and not a total overhaul..

french bar press and pushdowns = dips and cg bench = more bang for ya buck.

soz but all over the place mate just got up lol


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

bench dips? and i cant get away with close grips, dont feel it much in my tri's, must be technique, might try using a ez bar instead.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

diet yesterday was all over - i was shopping, then the newcastle match, then went out clubbing and drinking with lads from the gym. tried to eat when i could, so it went like:

9am - 100g oats, 400ml milk (f*cking took some eating all that) and 4 eggs

11am - 2 scoops mass, 500ml milk, banana

1pm - 1 chicken breast, 2 tortilla breads

3pm - subway club, (turkey, ham and beef) doube meat with salad

6pm - 1 chicken breast, 150g sweet potato, veg

then sadly drinking all night till 2 am, not ideal, but once in a blue moon, got in at 2.30am and had a:

2.30am - 30g protein shake with milk aswell. haha hardcore after a nights drinking.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

try slowing your reps down dude..

its not how much you lift but how you lift it..(imo)


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

diet was crap yesterday, as i had been out the sat night, so was hungover etc....

9am - small bowl of porridge, 4 eggs

12.30 - sunday lucnch, beef and turkey with veg and roast spuds.

3.00 - 2 scoops mass, 500ml milk, banana

5.30 - 2 scoops mass, 500ml milk

6.00 - ice cream cone

9.00 - chicken breast, sweet potato, veg

bed by 9.30

RARE off day this lads!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

How r u cooking ur chicken breasts?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

[email protected] cone brilliant.....


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Trained today, felt good, dopped an exercise, but did 2 extra sets on a compound - Squats

Had to use the smitch machine for a change, as squat rack was busy

Squats, 2 warm up sets 40kg + bar x 12

70kg + bar x 12 ( 2 rep increase)

75kg + bar x 10

80kg + bar x 10

82.5kg + bar x 9

These squats were done alot deeper than normal, so dropped the weight a bit, legs totally parallel.

leg extension, 1 warm up 20kg x 12

26kg x 12

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

40kg x 6

seated toe raise

23kg x 30

38kg x 15

38kg x 15

38kg x 15

seated barbell shoulder press behind neck

1 warm up set, bar x 12

40lb x 12

80lb x 10

91lb x 10

102lb x 9

took the dumbell front riase out, and done seated incline smith press

seated smith incline press

20kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 9

Felt a good pump in the shoulder, only doing 2 pressing movements, opinions? i used to do, press behind neck, front raise, side raise.

Diet today:

7am: 4 eggs scrambled, tomato ketchup. 100g oats in milk, 5g creatine

9:30am: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 banana

12.00am: 1 large sized jacket potato's, 1 tun of tuna, 5g creatine

3.00pm: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 orange

4.15pm: apple, 5g creatine

5.00-6.00 Train

6.00pm: 1 pro recover, 500ml water, 5 g creatine

6.15pm: 200g chicken, 60g basmati rice, chinese stir fry

8.30pm: 200g diced turkey thigh, 60g basmati rice

10.30pm: 30g whey casien based shake (dynamatize elite gourmet), 300ml milk, 30g on peanut butter

4+ litres of water during the day.

BED - 10.30pm


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

franki3 said:


> [email protected] cone brilliant.....


Beach with wor lass ya see, frankie mate:high5:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jonnymc said:


> Beach with wor lass ya see, frankie mate:high5:


I bet it tasted gooooooood!!!!!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

whats your opinions on the training session for yesterday cal?

Diet today:

7am: 4 eggs scrambled, tomato ketchup. 100g oats in milk, 5g creatine

9:30am: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 banana

12.00am: 1 large sized jacket potato's, 1 tun of tuna, 5g creatine

2.30pm: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 orange

5.00pm: 200g chicken, 250g sweet potato, turnip + 5g creatine

7.30pm: pub food, hopefully steak and jacket or chicken and jacket

10.30pm: 30g whey casien based shake (dynamatize elite gourmet), 300ml milk, 30g on peanut butter

2.5 litres of water during the day.

BED - 10.30pm


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i understand you were stuck with smith machine..but i guess you know what i think for that..

i think squats were pretty light.

hence the energy to do leg extensions lol

parallel is great of it doesnt cause you probs.

BB behind neck is awful choice.

lets start adding a small amount of weight to the bar every workout and getting that squat poundage up there.

ive only squatted for 6 weeks in 5 years and still managed 3x10 for 110kg with is pretty poor.

thats your first goal bud.

i`ll help of i can.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

the bar was 15kg, i think, usually use the oylmpic bar but like i said it was busy. so might be around 100kg lift with the bar

my squats have normally been upto 110kg - 120kg using olympic bar, but form wise, i have not been going parallel. i would like to go parallel on every rep, as i feel it alot harder, so hopefully more growth.

so 3 exercises for the legs and 2 for the shoulders were done, as to the week before where 4 for the legs and 3 for the shoulders.

What mass building compound would you use for your shoulders, i thought barbell behind the neck press would be good, i felt really pumped after it.

Also, i wasnt sore today....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you werent sore because its the first steps of a trainign cycle and i wouldnt expect it..

good to hear your lifts are more than i thought..

6 weeks time doing the same few exercises with weight added every week will feel very different dude.

do the ground work and get a run up at your poundages.. :wink:

military press or db press.

behind the neck is not a mass builder and should be done for high reps focusing on form matey.

too much weight with too greater ROM makes it a poor exercise choice and potentially ripe for injury when db press will do a simialr job


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

so if i was to do two exercises for shoulder what would reccomend? for overall WHOLE mass of the shoulder


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well i`d only suggest doing 1exercise for 3-4 sets dude, but military press and db press.

i only db press now with thick handled bells.

remember at the start of a training cycle workouts MUST be easier than the late stages.

have patience..

that doesnt mean you cant still train hard..

its all relative.

and about tricking your body into working harder and harder each week


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

As cal says, back presses with low weights and more reps, if it's too heavy you will put increase pressure on the lower back. It still works all the 3 deltoids but more on rear. Db shoulder press or mili press for a complete shoulder workout.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

7am - bowl or porridge, 4 eggs scrambled, 1 boots mulitvitamin, 5g creatine

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk + banana

12.00 - 1 tin of tuna,1 jacket potato, red onions, 5g creatine

3.00pm - mass shake with 500ml milk, + orange

4.15pm - 5g creatine

5.00-6.00 - train, then a pro recover shake + 5g creatine

6.15pm - 200g chicken breast diced, 60g basmati rice, chinese stir fry

8.45pm - 250g sweet potato, 150g lean beef mince, onions

11.00pm -30g whey/casein blend, 400ml milk, spoonful of peanutbutter

bed

4.5litres of water today.

Training: Took out dumbbell flies, and cable crossovers, adding more sets to the bench movements, as i am after MASS.

Chest:

flat barbbell bench press,

20kg warm up x 20

60kg x 12

65kg x 10

70kg x 10

75kg x 8

80kg x 8 - last rep forced

incline barbell press

40kg x 12

49kg x 10

58kg x 6

58kg x 6

dips, 15, 15, 10

biceps - lightish due to sprained wrist

seated db curl:

3sets 10, 17.5kg - failed on 8 final set

cable preacher curl

15kg x 12

20 x 10

25 x 10

standing hammer curl

3 sets of 15kg


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

do you got ot failure on every set dude?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

the last set i would say, my training partner helps get the positive rep for me, i could NOT of got an extra rep out on the 80kg bench for example. i started off on 60KG for 12 reps, i could of got more on this yeah, maybe 2-3more....... so how far do you go? every single set????

diet today:

7am - 100g of porridge oats with milk, 4 eggs scrambled, 1 boots mulitvitamin, 5g creatine

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk + banana

12.00 - 1 tin of tuna,1 jacket potato, red onions, 5g creatine

2.30pm - mass shake with 500ml milk, + orange

5.00pm - 200g chicken breast diced, 250g sweet potato, chinese stir fry

7.30pm - chicken brest, salad, pitta bread x 2 (chicken kebab takeaway)

10.30pm -30g whey/casein blend, 400ml milk, spoonful of peanutbutter

bed

3 litres of water today approx


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Trained today, BACK AND TRICEPS cut the exercises down to 3 exercises for the back, rather than 4, but upping the sets and adding a new one in.

Deadlifts:

warm up,

20kg bar x 15

60kg x 14

90kg x 10

95kg x 10

100kg x 9

105kg x 8

chin-ups next, aimed for a total of 30 reps (new to me, as i have never done them, quite rubbish at them at the min, but practice makes perfect)

5reps, 5 reps, 5 reps, 5reps, 3 reps, 3 reps, 4 reps

Grip slightly wider than shoulder width.

benT over barbell row

20kg x 12

25kg x 12

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

44kg x 10

Triceps....

Close grip bench press (EZ bar)

46kg x 12

56kg x 10

61kg x 10

bench dips (two benches parallel)

25, 20, 20

rope pushdown

10kg x 12

15kg x 10

20kg x 8

hope you like the training cal...........

diet today:

7am - 100g of porridge oats with milk, 4 eggs scrambled, 1 boots mulitvitamin, 5g creatine

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk + apple

12.00 - 1 tin of tuna,1 jacket potato, red onions, 5g creatine

2.30pm - mass shake with 500ml milk, banana, 5g creatine

3.00-4.00 Train, then Pro recover with 5g creatine

5.00pm - 200g chicken breast diced, basmati rice ,chinese stir fry

8.00pm - 200g minced lean beef, 60g basmati rice

11.00pm -30g whey/casein blend, 400ml milk, spoonful of peanutbutter

bed

5 litres of water today approx


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bend over barbell row, are you using a gay gym  lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Bend over barbell row, are you using a gay gym  lol


You should know gayboy lol

And fukc you too lover!!!:becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Made me laugh, bend over rows, lol franki


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Did make me laugh when I see fukc you frankie!!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

There is still 1 more you aint seen lol. Introduce yourself


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

oi lovebirds stop hijaking my jounal..........


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry hun


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Trained yesterday.......

Legs, Chest and Shoulders,....... i normally only do legs and shoulders, but its the gf's birthday tomorrow, so gyms at a miss. So i tweaked my routine to 2 sessions this week, mon and friday.

Adding the chest in yesterday seemed to hamper my shoulder pressing alot!

squats:

bar x 20

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

105kg x 9

could not get anymore sets out as i had a ACHE in the lower back. i had done 5 sets of deadlifts on friday...... and wonder if my lower back and not fully recovered? as everytime i squated it ached terribly, and went away 5mins or so after i stopped.

seated calf raise:

23kg x 20

39.5kg 3 sets of 15, failed on 12 last set.

flat bench press:

bar x 20

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

75kg x 10

80kg x 6

incline press:

46kg x 12

51kg x 10

56kg x 8

seated military press:

40lb x 12

80lb x 10

90lb x 6 (burnt out)

seated side raise:

7kg x 12

8kg x 10

8kg x 10

diet today:

7am - 100g of porridge oats with milk, 4 eggs scrambled, 1 boots mulitvitamin, 5g creatine

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk + orange

12.00 - 1 tin of tuna,1 jacket potato, red onions

3.00pm - mass shake with 500ml milk, 1 tortilla wrap with peant butter and a banana

4.30pm - 5g creatine, 500ml water

5.00-6.00 Train, then Pro recover

6.30pm - 200g chicken breast diced, basmati rice ,chinese stir fry

9.00pm - 1chicken breast, 1 tortilla wrap, stir fry

11.00pm -30g whey/casein blend, 400ml milk,

bed

5 litres of water today approx


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Training only twice this week as the gym shuts for easter break on thursday night. so training monday and wednesday, half body 1 day other half the next.

today i trained: Legs, Shoulders, Triceps

Sqauts - bar warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

105kg x 10

110kg x 10 (last one forced)

115kg x 8

standing calf raise:

56kg x 15

66kg x15

66kg x 15

seated miliaty press:

40lb warm up x 12

90lb x 8

90lb x 8

9olb x 8

seated side raise:

8kg x 12

8kg x 12

8kg x 12

close grip EZ bench:

46kg x 12

51kg x 10

51kg x 12

rope pushdown:

20kg x 12

25kg x 10

30kg x 8

diet today:

7am - 100g of porridge oats with milk, 4 eggs scrambled, 1 boots mulitvitamin

9.30am - mass shake with 500ml milk + orange

12.00 - 1 and a half tins of tuna,1 jacket potato, red onions

3.00pm - mass shake with 500ml milk, 1 tortilla wrap with peanut butter and a banana

4.30pm - 5g creatine, 500ml water

5.00-6.00 Train, then Pro recover

6.30pm - 200g steak, 200g sweet potato

9.00pm - 250g lean mince meatballs, sauce, 60g basmati rice,

11.00pm -30g whey/casein blend, 400ml milk,

bed

5 litres of water today approx


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Joined the site yesterday and was just thinking while in the shower 'hmmm....maybe I could start an online journal or something' only to find my idea's been robbed!!!!

Great thread though mate. You noticed much diff in size/weight yet?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i have in size a bit, still looking for alot more mass, strength is increasing also, weight has gone up to 14stone from 11.5 but seems to be struggling to get above mate.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Diet today goes like:

7am: 4 eggs scrambled, tomato ketchup. 1 bowl of porrdige with honey

9:30am: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 orange

12.00am: 2 small-sized jacket potato's, 1 and half tins of tuna

2.30pm:1 tortilla warp filled with peanut butter and a banana

4.30pm: 1 chicken breast, basmati rice, veg stir fry, soy sauce

5g creatine with water

7.30pm: 1.5chicken breast wrapped with bacon, 60g basmati rice

10.30pm: 40g whey casien shake with 400ml milk

3 litres of water today.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Diet today goes like:

7am: 4 eggs scrambled, tomato ketchup. 1 bowl of porrdige with honey

9:30am: 2 scoops cnp Pro Mass, 500ml of semi milk. 1 orange

12.00am: 1 jacket potato, 1 and half tins of tuna

2.45pm:1 tortilla warp filled with peanut butter and a banana

5g creatine in water

5.00-6.00 Train, pro recover shake,

6.30pm: 1 chicken breast warpped in bacon, 200g sweet potato

7.30pm: 200g lean beef mince meat balls, gravy 60g basmati rice

10.30pm: 40g whey casien shake with 400ml milk

3 litres of water today.

trained, back, chest and biceps today.

back:

deadlift: 20kg bar x 20

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

105kg x 10

108kg x 10

latt pulldown

100lb x 12

115lb x 10

130lb x 10

bench press, 20kg bar x 20

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

80kg x 10 (last one forced)

80kg x 5

incline barbell press

46kg x 12

51kg x 10

56kg x 10

seated dumbell curl

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 8 - failed

standing hammer curl

3sets of 10, 12.5kg


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Did you say you've gone up from 11.5 to 14st? Over what period?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

just under 2 years mate...........


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

well the gym is shut for easter, so 9 days REST.

back training on the 4th ........

diet today:

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

9.30am -

mass shake with 500ml milk

orange

12.00 -

1 and a half tins of tuna

1 jacket potato,

red onions

2.45pm -

mass shake with 500ml milk, 1

tortilla wrap with peanut butter and a banana

5.30pm -

200g chicken breast diced,

200gsweet potato,

chinese stir fry

8.00pm -

200g lean beef mince

60g basmati rice

gravy

11.00pm

30g met-rx supreme whey, 400ml milk,

bed

3 litres of water today approx


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

gym re-opened today after its easter shutdown.

Couldnt wait to get back - 2weeks off!!!

came back and didnt even lose any strength this time, after a break.

was quite please with my lifts tonight....

trained chest and biceps.....

flat barbell press

warm up - bar x 20, 60kg x 12

65kg x 10

70kg x 10

75kg x 8

80kg x 8

90kg x 6 (last rep forced)

incline barbell press

warm up, bar x 20

60kg x 10

65kg x 8

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6 (last rep forced)

dumbell pull over (first time ive done this before)

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

how does you's think my reps are and number of sets for MASS training?

then trained biceps:

seated bicep curl

7kg x 15 (warm up)

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 8 (failed on 8)

seated barbell preacher curl

40lb x 10

40lb x 10

40lb x 10

diet today:

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

9.30am -

mass shake with 500ml milk

banana

12.00 -

1 and a half tins of tuna

1 jacket potato,

red onions

3.00pm -

mass shake with 500ml milk,

1 apple

5.00-6.00 train, followed by a cnp pro recover shake with water

6.30pm -

300g frying steak,

200gsweet potato,

tin of sweetcorn

8.45pm -

1chicken breast

60g basmati rice

soy sauce

11.00pm

30g met-rx supreme whey, 400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

4.5 litres of water today approx


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good lifts there mate seeing as you are doing so many sets. Is that what MASS training rep ranges are like? I havnt came across it before dude.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

How the fukc does anyone eat 100g of oats

I measured it out this morning there was fukcing heaps of the sh1T

Think I'll start mixing it in a shaker!!!!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i have them in a cookery mixing bowl frankia, haha wont fit into a normal cereal bowl.

once you mix it with say 300ml milk, bit of water, touch of honey - goes down a treat, 5mins  - i had to force it down the first day or 2, now its fly's down, wanting to get naturally BIG, so you no 

just wish paul and doug would peep in here and give me any pointers...:becky::high5:


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

well back and triceps today - that 2 weeks break has done me a world of good, joints feelt really good, and my lifts today have gone up!

*back*

deadlift - olympic bar warm up - 20reps, then 60kg x 12

100kg x 10

105kg x 10

110kg x 8

115kg x 8

120kg x 8 (new personal best)

chin ups (@slightly wider than shoulder width grip, palsm facing away)

5 reps, 5 reps, 5 reps, 5 reps, 3 reps, 3 reps, 2 reps, 2 reps

these chin up are hard work after deadlifting, eaiser doing latt pulldown, but i want to get big naturally, so went back to basics and going alot of compounds.

barbell row

3 sets 10 - 46kg

*triceps*

lyring flat close grip EZ bar press

46kg x 12

51kg x 10

56kg x 10

61kg x 10

rope pushdown

3 sets of 10 - 25kg, failed on 9reps last set.

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

9.30am -

mass shake with 500ml milk

banana

12.00 -

1 and a half tins of tuna

1 jacket potato,

red onions

2.30pm -

mass shake with 500ml milk,

1 banana

3.00-4.15 train, followed by a cnp pro recover shake with water

5.00pm -

1chicken breast

60g basmati white rice

veg stir fry, soy sauce

8.00pm -

lean meat balls, 200g with 60g basmati rice

or

protein bar (if i go out)

11.00pm

30g met-rx supreme whey, 400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

4.5 litres of water today approx


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good lift there man.

Ho what it must be like to eat all that porridge and not get fat.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

bizarre how you get stronger when you rest innit...


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Jonny

looking at your picture you have a big frame and at 6' 2 your not a small lad.

i would step up the eating a bit and up the first class proteins. I also think you could get away with eating less clean as it looks like you have an ectomorphic frame and so naturally will have quite a high metabolism

it looks like you have the potential to achieve your goals quite comfortably

step up the eggs chickens steaks etc and dont be afraid to throw a few carbs in there ( good and bad)

well done on your progress mate


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Legs and shoulders today..... first time in 2-3weeks as it has shut etc....

Was a good session, and i was soaking wet in sweat when i finished, from head-to-toe.

started with squats:

60kg warm up x 15

100kg x 10

105kg x 10

110kg x 10

115kg x 8 - last 1 forced

115kg x 6 - failed, due to pain in lower back

do anyone lese feel it between sets, their lower back? my spotter says my back is nice and straight, but my back is soar whilst doing these, but goes away 5mins after finishing the exercise..... Normal?

Leg extension,

15kg warm up x 15

25kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 10 - failed

standing calf raise:

46kg x 15 warm up

56kg x 12

61kg x 12

66kg x 12

*Shoulders*

seated barbell miliatary press

bar warm up

46kg x 10 - last one forced

46kg x 9

46kg x 6 - failed

seated dumbbell side raise: (strict slow movement)

3 sets of 10 - 8kg

barbell shrugs

20kg warm up x 15

3 sets of 10 - 60kg

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

9.30am -

mass shake with 500ml milk

12.00 -

1 and a half tins of tuna

1 jacket potato,

red onions

3.00pm -

mass shake with 500ml milk,

1 orange

4.30pm - banana and 5g creatine

5.00-6.00 train, followed by a cnp pro recover shake with water

6.30pm -

1chicken breast

60g basmati white rice

veg stir fry, soy sauce

9.00pm -

lean meat balls, 200g with 60g basmati rice

11.00pm

30g met-rx supreme whey, 400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

4.5 litres of water today approx


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for your quick response mate!!! appreciated!

i will take on board what you say!

starting with 2 scoops of whey tonight instead of 1.5.

Do you think i should eat more steak a week?

rather than one portion a week, baring in mind i eat lean minced beef 3-4 times a week.

once again, thanks for your input! really hope i can grow to my full potential using good food only.

:becky:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jonnymc said:


> Thanks for your quick response mate!!! appreciated!
> 
> i will take on board what you say!
> 
> ...


tbh i eat a lot of mince as its cheap and a good source of protein ... i usually mix in two whole eggs before i cook it

i have a steak once or twice a week but it aint cheap so i would say stick to the mince


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah,

Questions on diet:

would you recommend me using 4 WHOLE eggs still for breakfast? along with my 100g oats?

also would you stick to the cnp mass gainer? twice a day or swtich to whey and oats?

Questions on training:

is it normal to feel my lower back whilst squatting? goes away mins after i finished, but its quite soar whilst doing them.

also how do you see my workout going? i have dropped the number of exercises i do lately, and do 5 sets of a compoud at the start of the session, rather than the bog standard 3 sets 10.

i also try to go up each set in 2.5kg increments,


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Diet today....

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

5g reflex creatine mono

9.30am -

mass shake with 500ml milk

1 apple

12.00 -

1 and a half tins of tuna

1 jacket potato,

red onions

2.30pm -

mass shake with 500ml milk,

1 orange

5.00pm -

200g steak

1 sweet potato

sweetcorn and peas

7.45pm -

500g natural yoghurt, 1 scoop whey

11.00pm

40g met-rx supreme whey, 400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

3 litres of water today approx


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

trained chest and biceps.....

flat barbell press

warm up - bar x 20, 60kg x 12

70kg x 10

75kg x 10

80kg x 8

85kg x 6

90kg x 4

incline barbell press

warm up, bar x 20

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

70kg x 6

75kg x 6

75kg x 4 (last rep forced)

dumbell pull over

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

how does you's think my reps are and number of sets for MASS training?

then trained biceps:

standing barbell bicep curl

40lb x 12 (warm up)

25kg x 10

26kg x 10

26kg x 8 (failed on 8)

seated dumbbell preacher curl

8kg x 10

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

diet today:

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

5g creatine

9.30am -

mass shake with 500ml milk

banana

12.00 -

1 and a half tins of tuna

1 jacket potato,

red onions

3.00pm -

mass shake with 500ml milk,

1 orange

4.30 - 5g creatine, 1 banana

5.00-6.00 train, followed by a cnp pro recover shake with water

6.30pm -

200g chicken

60g basmasti white rice

soy sauce

8.00pm -

precision protein bar

11.00pm

30g met-rx supreme whey, 400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

4.5 litres of water today approx


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Diet today....

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

5g reflex creatine mono

1 glass of fresh orange

9.30am -

mass shake with 500ml milk

1 banana

12.00 -

1 and a half tins of tuna

1 jacket potato,

red onions

2.30pm -

mass shake with 500ml milk,

1 banana

5.00pm -

1 chicken breast

1 sweet potato

sweetcorn and peas

8.00pm -

250g lean beef mince

1/4 chopped onion

60g white basmati rice

11.00pm

40g met-rx supreme whey, 400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

3 litres of water today approx


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good effort ok keeping track of your diet dude.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Good effort ok keeping track of your diet dude.


mon-friday i am consistant mate, weekends i am out, so i tend to only keep breakfast and bed shake the same on them 2 days, and i just eat protein and any carbs, i try every 3hours when am out, on the weekends.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

*back*

deadlift - olympic bar warm up - 12reps, then 60kg x 12

105kg x 10

110kg x 8

115kg x 8

120kg x 8

125kg x 6

(5kg increase this week, last week finished on 120kg for 8)

chin ups (@slightly wider than shoulder width grip, palms facing away)

5 reps, 5 reps, 4 reps, 3 reps, 3 reps, 2 reps, 4 reps, 5 reps

QUESTION: -

these chin up are hard work after deadlifting, Do yous go the a fully extended position again once your chin has clear the bar? or do yous just lower yourself a bit then back up again, just means your not doing full ROM, i can only do 2-3 at a time if i go fully up and then fully down so arms are straight?????????????

barbell row

4 sets 10

46kg

48.5kg

51kg

56kg - failed on 9

*triceps*

lyring flat close grip EZ bar press

51kg x 12

56kg x 12

61kg x 10

straight bar pushdown

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

rope pushdown

20kg x 10

25kg x 6 - failed

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

9.30am -

mass shake with 500ml milk

1 orange

12.00 -

1 and a half tins of tuna

1 jacket potato,

red onions

hanfull of salted and black pepper peanuts

2.30pm -

mass shake with 500ml milk,

1 banana

5g creatine in orange juice

3.00-4.15 train, followed by a cnp pro recover shake with water

5.00pm -

1chicken breast in sweat chilli sauce

60g basmati white rice

8.00pm -

1 chicken kebab/salad/pitta bread (takeaway)

or

500g natural yog with 1 scoop whey (if i go out)

11.00pm

30g met-rx supreme whey, 400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

4.5 litres of water today approx


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

With the chin ups I would go down till your arms are almost but not quite straight. Try using something to stand start at the top and do a controlled negative to finish the rep range, this really kills.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye I must admit its difficult on weekends. I am the same during the week because its routine.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Monday went like this chaps!:

started with squats:

60kg warm up x 15

100kg x 10

105kg x 10

110kg x 10

115kg x 8 - last 1 forced

120kg x 6 - last 2 forced

do anyone lese feel it between sets, their lower back? my spotter says my back is nice and straight, but my back is soar whilst doing these, but goes away 5mins after finishing the exercise..... Normal?

Leg extension,

15kg warm up x 15

25kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 12 - failed

standing calf raise:

90lb x 20 warm up

180lb x 12

180lb x 12

180lb x 12

*Shoulders*

seated barbell miliatary press

bar warm up

46kg x 10 -

46kg x 9

46kg x 8 - failed

seated dumbbell side raise: (strict slow movement)

3 sets of 10 - 8kg

barbell shrugs

20kg warm up x 15

3 sets of 10 - 65kg


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Wednesday went like this............................ friday tomorrow for back and tri

flat barbell press

warm up - bar x 20, 50kg x 12

70kg x 10

75kg x 8

80kg x 8

85kg x 8 - last rep forced

90kg x 6 (last 2 reps forced)

incline barbell press

warm up, bar x 20

60kg x 10

65kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 6

70kg x 6 (last rep forced)

dumbell flies

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

then trained biceps:

standing barbell curl

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 8 (failed on 8)

standing hammer curls

3 sets of 10 - 12.5kg

seated barbell preacher curl

10kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10 - full range of motion, very slow negatives

how does you's think my reps are and number of sets for MASS training?

Or do you think stick with the same weight for each set, and increase weight each week...... ??????


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Tired today, few things happened, and could get tuned into my back at all, and not being able to see it, makes it harder for me again, to get into it.

*back*

deadlift - olympic bar warm up - 12reps, then 60kg x 12

110kg x 10

115kg x 10

120kg x 8

125kg x 6 - failed - wanted 1 more set, with 130kg, but lower back failed.

chin ups normally, but could get into the swing of things, so opted for latt pulldown:

latt pulldown:

100lb x 10

115lb x 8

100lb x 10

barbell row

3 sets 10

46kg

just could get in the mood

*triceps*

lyring flat close grip EZ bar press

51kg x 12

56kg x 10 -2 reps short off last week

61kg x 8 -2 reps short off last week

bench dips (two benches parallel):

20, 20, 20 reps

rope pushdown

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 8 - failed

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

1 glass of fruit juice

9.30am -

mass shake with 500ml milk

1 banana

12.00

-200g lean beef mince rolled into meatballs

-60g basmati rice

2.30pm -

mass shake with 500ml milk,

1 banana

5g creatine in orange juice

3.00-4.15 train, followed by a cnp pro recover shake with water

5.00pm -

1chicken breast in sweat chilli sauce

60g basmati white rice or sweet potato

8.00pm -

takeaway

or

2 scoops mass with 500ml milk

11.00pm

30g met-rx supreme whey, 400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

4.5 litres of water today approx

p*ssed off i could get into the swing of things, never mind, cant be helped. What peoples views on reps and sets for MASS? im interested as i have been doing 5 sets for my compounds trying to add weight each set (5kg) 10, 10, 8, 8, 8


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

You had a good workout and pushed yourself to your limit for the day.

Don't worry too much that the lifts where down it happens. I'm sure your next workout will be back to normal

The weights and lifts are only numbers dude.

Remember the lift is completed in your head before you even grip the bar.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

IMO compounds can be done over 3 sets. Ive been getting good results like this.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

For mass mariner? also are you adding weight each set??

whats everyone else's views on this?

thanks


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Debating on dropping the sets down to 3 for compounds instead of 5.

And going lighter on squats, but more reps.....


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

First set is a warm up weight. Second set I increase to weight to get about 8-10 reps, third set is all out max weight for 6-8.

I have moved squats to last in workout. Pre exhausting the quads to keep my squat weight low.

I may even drop bar squats, SHOCK HORROR!!!! LOL


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

I like to start with my compounds, personal preference....

do get a hell of an ache in between sets whilst squatting, so lighter weight with higer reps could benefit me in more ways than one.....

still undecided - would like to hear more views.........


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

really liking bb walking lunge right now

front squat for quads ... sldl / hyper extensions for hams

reps 12 - 15


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

started with squats:

20kg bar x 15, 60kg warm up x 15

102.5kg x 10

105kg x 10

110kg x 10

115kg x 8 - last 1 forced

122.5kg x 8 - last 2 forced

Lower back felt fine today, with the belt on nice and tight,...... as i was thinking about going lighter but higher reps.

Leg extension,

15kg warm up x 15

25kg x 12

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

standing calf raise:

46kg warm up x 15

86kg x 15

91kg x 15

96kg x 13

*Shoulders*

seated barbell miliatary press

12.5kg warm up

46kg x 10

46kg x 10

46kg x 8 - failed

seated dumbbell side raise: (strict slow movement)

3 sets of 10 - 8kg

dumbbell shrugs

Last week, did barbell, though i would try dumbbell this week, as i stuggle to feel my traps.

20kg warm up x 15

3 sets of 10, 25kg, 27.5kg, 30kg

I still find it hard to feel my traps, never ever get the doms either. Never used to train traps, but i am starting too now, as with shoulder development, front the front, i have no traps what so ever.... but i am struggling to feel it. Wonder if i am going to heavy, rather than strict reps.....

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

1 glass of fruit juice

9.30am -

mass shake with 500ml milk

1 orage

12.00

-200g lean beef mince rolled into meatballs

-60g basmati rice

2.30pm -

mass shake with 500ml milk,

1 banana

4.30 - banana, 5g creatine

5.00-6.00 train, followed by a cnp pro recover shake with water

6.15pm -

1chicken breast

60g basmati white rice

veg stir fry

8.45pm -

1 jacket potato

250g cottage cheese and chives

(gonna give cottage cheese a try tonight, if i dont like it, it will be a tin of tuna instead)

11.00pm

30g met-rx supreme whey, 400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

4.5 litres of water today approx


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i would say squat first and squat heavy ........... i rate squats as one of the best exercises

i personally dont think high reps squats will build big legs unless u r genetically gifted in that department

i would cut down on the number of sets of squats and focus on the heavy sets .. the only set that will make them grow is the heaviest set where your body is pushed to its limit

my squat routine is

bar x 12 reps

60kg x 10

100kg x10 180kg x 10

........ these are just warm ups with lots of stretching and rest between sets

my working sets

220kg x 8

240 x6 ............drop to 180kg x 6

over the weeks the last set is upped to 260kg for 6

why dont you do 102 for 8 then jump to 110 for 8 then go to your heaviest set


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

spend more of your energy lifting the heaviest weight and i think you will get the results you are after


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Dr.M, might go back to do 3 sets after a few warm ups for the compounds then. I actually did this for the bench press this week (today).

Chest:

flat barbell press

(Warm up

bar x 20

60kg x 12)

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 8 - failed (2 reps better than last week, but have done 2 less sets)

Incline barbell press:

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

70kg x 8 (failed)

press ups:

Decided to throw some press ups in for a change, never did them since i was a lil kid. i really felt them after benching!

12, 12, 10 - failed

these any good for finishing chest? was going to do dips, but didnt want to work triceps and shoulders too much.

Biceps:

Cable straight bar curl

15kg warm up x 12

25kg x 12

30kg x 12

45kg x 10

seated dumbbell alternate curl

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 8 - failed

seated barbell preacher curl

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10 (last rep forced)

These preacher curls, felt unreal! nice and slow reps with a squeeze at the top! really felt like my arm was going to expload after my last set.......

however the chest wasnt feeling full anymore by the end of the workout, just the arms.

diet today:

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

1 glass of fruit juice

9.30am -

mass shake with 500ml milk

1 orange

12.00

-200g lean beef mince rolled into meatballs

-60g basmati rice

2.30pm -

mass shake with 500ml milk,

1 banana

4.30 - banana, 5g creatine

5.00-6.00 train, followed by a cnp pro recover shake with water

6.15pm -

1chicken breast

sweet potato

slice of pork

peas and gravy

8.45pm

200g mince with gravy

60g basmati white rice

11.00pm

30g met-rx supreme whey, 400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

4 litres of water today approx


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I saw a post you made about oats. I too drink the oats, I get the fine oats from myprotein as I haven't seen them anywhere else. I put them in my protein shake and away you go. Mixes easily.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

mightymariner said:


> I saw a post you made about oats. I too drink the oats, I get the fine oats from myprotein as I haven't seen them anywhere else. I put them in my protein shake and away you go. Mixes easily.


thanks mighty


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

*back*

deadlift - olympic bar warm up - 12reps, then 60kg x 12

Only going to do 3 sets today, i normally do 5. What you think (Dr.M, same technique as squats)

110kg x 10

120kg x 8

130kg x 6

(new pb)

Latt pulldown

40lb - warm up x 12

100lb x 10

115lb 10

130lb x 9 - failed

barbell row

3 sets 10

46kg

49kg

51kg

*triceps*

lyring flat close grip EZ bar press

51kg x 10

56kg x 10

61kg x 10

bench dips - two bench parallel

30, 20, 15

rope pushdown

20lb x 10

25lb x 10

30lb x 8

25lb x 12

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

9.30am -

mass shake with 500ml milk

1 banana

12.00 -

250g beef mince

60g basmati rice

bol sauce

2.30pm -

mass shake with 500ml milk,

1 banana

5g creatine in orange juice

3.00-4.15 train, followed by a cnp pro recover shake with water

5.00pm -

1chicken breast in sweat chilli sauce

60g basmati white rice

8.00pm -

MET-RX 100 meal replacment bar

11.00pm

30g met-rx supreme whey, 400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

4.5 litres of water today approx


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

mightymariner said:


> I saw a post you made about oats. I too drink the oats, I get the fine oats from myprotein as I haven't seen them anywhere else. I put them in my protein shake and away you go. Mixes easily.


I've been getting some stuff from bulkpowders and they also do fine oats for shakes here


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

spot on that ronnie! seems a cheap price, would last me ages!!!

as my cnp pro mass ends soon, so i was thinking of swapping to oats and whey with semi milk, twice a day.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

fleg said:


> Great log bud..
> 
> Maybe not getting enough sleep is your lastshake 1 hour before bed, getting you to bed at midnight?


shake them immediately to bed bud, so 11pm. gets me 8hours kip a day. But i do wake at 5-6 for a pee.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

cool log Jonny...keep iy going bud.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

jonnymc said:


> spot on that ronnie! seems a cheap price, would last me ages!!!
> 
> as my cnp pro mass ends soon, so i was thinking of swapping to oats and whey with semi milk, twice a day.


Is that all you have before bed jonny.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

roadrunner1 said:


> Is that all you have before bed jonny.


i have 40g protein (whey) around 400ml semi milk and a spoonful of peanut butter Roadrunner....

Thanks for reading everyone! :becky:


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

yesterday was a cheat day... like most weekends, but i still try and eat every 3hours.

9.30am - 2 scoops mass, 1 pint of milk

1.00pm - kfc bucket meal, 7 pieces of chicken, 2 fries, corn of the cob

4.00pm - 2 scoops mass, 1 pint of milk

6.45pm - 1 chicken breast, 60g basmati rice, spoonful of madras sauce

9.30pm - 4 whole eggs, 2 slices of ham, slice of chicken omlette

11.30 - 40g whey protein METRX, 400ml semi milk, 1 spoonful of peanut butter


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

well, bank holiday and gym shut. So will have to throw in some shoulder work with my chest and biceps on wed, and a bit of leg work on fridays back and tri session.

diet today, hit and miss, with me being out and about.

9.30am - 2 scoops mass, 1 pint of milk, 1 banana

12.30pm- small jacket potato, tuna mayo, salad (cafe)

3.30pm- 2 scoops mass, 1 pint of milk, 1 orange

6.00pm- 1 chicken breast, basmati rice, veg stirfry + soy sauce

9.00pm - 1 jacket potato, 1 tin of tuna

10.30pm - 30g whey protein, 1 spoonful of peanut butter

gym on wednedsay..... looking forward to it.

weighed myself yesterday,

i was 14 stone in feb/march

now weight 14stone 8lbs.....

:becky:


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

well gym shut on monday, so missed legs and shoulders....

so i decided to thro some shoulders in with my chest and bicep routine.

flat bench press

30kg warm up, 60kg warm up x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 10

90kg x 8 - last rep forced

incline bench press

60kg x 10

62.5kg x 10

65kg x 8 - last rep forced

seated shoulder press barbell

warm up 40lb x 12

23kg x 10

23kg x 9

23kg x8

seated side raise, slow and strict

3 sets 10 - 8kg

standing EZ bar curl

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

seated straight bar preacher curl

20kg x 10

20kg x10

20kg x 10 - last rep forced

felt a good session, but i new i would struggle with shoulders, specially the front delts letting me down on my pressing movements, with me training chest on the same day.

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

9.30am -

mass shake with 500ml milk

1 banana

12.00 -

1 tin of tuna

1 jacket potato

onions

3.00pm -

mass shake with 500ml milk,

1 banana

4.30pm- 5g creatine in orange juice, 1 apple

5.00-6.00 train, followed by a cnp pro recover shake with water

6.30pm -

200g beef frying steak

1 sweet potato

onions and gravy

8.45pm -

1 chicken breast

60g basmati rice

11.00pm

30g whey, 400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

4.5 litres of water today approx


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

going to start drinking oats and whey soon, instead off mass drinks. hoping for more size with this method.

gained 9lbs in 6 weeks..... using 6-7 meals diet.

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

9.30am -

mass shake with 500ml milk

1 banana

12.00 -

200g beef mince

60g basmati rice

2.30pm -

mass shake with 500ml milk,

1 banana

5.00pm-

1 chicken breast

60g basmati rice

8.00pm -

1 chicken breast kebab with pitta breads, salad, garlic sauce, takeaway

11.00pm

30g whey, 50g oats, 400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

4.5 litres of water today approx


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Trained today, threw in a little bit of legs with me missing them out on bank holiday (gym shut).

Back

deadlifts, warm up 20kg x 15, 60kg x 12

110kg x 10

120kg x 8

130kg x 6

latt pulldown wide grip

40lb warm up x 12

100lb x 10

115lb x 10

130lb x 10

Legs.....

Lying leg press, 46kg warm up

92kg x 10

138kg x 10

184kg x 6

calf raise standing 10kg x 30

40kg x 15

80kg x 12

90kg x 12

triceps....

EZ bar close grip bench

51kg x 12

56kg x 10

61kg x 10

rope extension

40 x 12

50 x 12

50 x 12

Diet, missed 1 meal with being at a funeral..........

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

9.30am -

mass shake with 500ml milk

1 banana

2.00

200g beef mince

60g basmati rice

3.00-4.00 gym, then pro recover shake

5.00pm-

2 asda sweet chilli chicken breast

sweet potato

peas

8.00pm -

100g oats, 30g whey, 500ml milk

11.00pm

30g whey, 400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

4.5 litres of water today approx


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Think im going to try some extreme kre- creatine soon, when ive finished my mono. Been using reflex mono, but dont seem to feel any difference with it.

Gym tomorrow - legs and shoulders...................


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

hit the gym today at 5.00pm, felt ok and ready for the session.

Training Legs and shoulders today, starting with squats.

Squats, warm up, bar x 20, 60kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 10

125kg x 8

thinking about dropping the weight on my squats, as a spotter, pointed out today that my knees go further out thean my toes, will this make a big difference? in safety and growth? thanks.

seated leg curl extension:

30kg x 10, 35kg x 10, 40kg x 10

lying flat hamstring curl:

15kg x 12, 20kg x 12, 25kg x 12

standing calf raise:

40kg x 30, 80kg x 12, 80kg x 12, 80kg x 12

Shoulders..........

seated barbell shoulder press:

40lb warm up x 12

46kg x 10, 46kg x 9, 46kg x 8

standing side raise:

7kg x 10, 8kg x 10, 10kg x 8

smith machine shrugs:

3 sets 12, 40kg

diet today:

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

9.30am -

mass shake with 500ml milk

12.00 -

1 jacket potato

1.5 tins of tuna

rd onion

3.00pm -

mass shake with 500ml milk,

1 banana

4.30- banana, 5g creatine mono

5.00-6.00 gym then a protein/fast carb shake

6.30pm-

2 small asda sweet chilli chicken chicken breasts

sweet potato

baby corn

8.45pm -

200g chicken breast in a garlic sauce, 60g basmati rice

11.00pm

30g whey, 400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

4.5 litres of water today approx


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Gym tonight, training CHEST and BICEPS.

decided to swap chest around a little, training upper chest first then flat.

Just to see how i react and maybe develop a bigger upper chest, looks better in the old t-shirt IMO.

Iv'e also decided to drop a bit weight off and complete 10 reps each set.

Incline barbbell press:

20kg bar warm up x 15

30kg warm up x 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

72.5kg x 10

Flat barbbell bench press:

20kg warm up x 15

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

82.5kg x 10

Pyramiding my weights over the last month or so, and lifting more than my last set above here ^ for 6 reps, has obv done me good, as a while i go i struggled getting 10reps of 80kg, now i am flying 10 reps up, so pleased.

press ups:

20, 14, 15 failed, FULL chest pumped up!

Biceps:

seated dumbbell ALT curl:

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 8

standing olympic bar curl:

3 sets 10, 30kg

seated straight bar preacher curl:

21kg x 10, 3 sets

Reallly enjoyed todays session and pleased with the chest training.

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

9.30am -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk, 1 orange

12.00 -

200g beef mince

60g basmati rice

2.30pm -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk,1 banana

4.30- banana, 5g creatine in water

Gym 5.00-6.00 then protein/fast carb shake with water

6.15pm-

1 chicken breast

sweet potato

sweet chilli sauce

8.00pm -

tin of tuna, 2 slices of brown bread, 1 small jacket potato, spoonful of beans

11.00pm

30g whey, 50g oats, 400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

4.5 litres of water today approx


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud just remember pounds on the scales arent as important as what the mirror says, yes you must accept some fat gains but you must be careful you dont class some fat gains as muscle.

i think 1/4 a pound of week is closer to the mark and even then i`d only expect a high proportion of that to be muscle if my training was at its hardest..

i have a mate over at UGM (TIO)who was a terminal dieter and it wasnt till he did a cycle he realised 2lbs a week cutting or gaining NATURALLY was bollox

i had a look at half a pound of steak the other day...thats a big old lump of muscle..


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Cheers cal, I no what you mean, do you think I might over-doing the carbs a bit, ? I'll try and get some pics up over the next week or two never had any up for a year


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

trained BACK and TRICEPS today..........

Also booked a holiday for 3 weeks time, BULGARIA, leaves 3 weeks to sho some abs, never going to happen.

deadlifts, 60kg warm up x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

122.5kg x 10

barbell row

46kg x 10

56kg x 10

58.5kg x 10

latt pulldown wide grip

115lb x 10

130lb x 10

145lb x 8

close grip bench press

56kg x 10

61kg x 10

63.5kg x 10

seated one arm db extrension

3 sets 10, 15kg

rope pulldown

40lb x 10, 3 sets.

deciced to do some abs with holiday in 3 weeks, wont make a diffrence because of bodyfat like.....

crunches: 30, 30, 30

hanging leg raises (dip rack) : 30, 30 30,

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

9.30am -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk, 1 banana

12.00 -

200g beef mince

60g basmati rice

2.30pm -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk,1 orange, 5g creatine

3.00-4.00 YM, then pro recover

5.30pm-

1 chicken breast

sweet potato

sweet chilli sauce

8.00pm -

tin of tuna, 2 slices of brown bread, 11.00pm

11.00- 30g whey, 50g oats, 400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

4.5 litres of water today approx


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

is this now gonna be a new acronym?

"i just booked a holiday to Bulgaria"

Aka "I've just placed an order for some gear"!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

HAHA i wish, i have the dedication ronnie, if i was to take gear, along with my diet and hard ****, i think i could build myself an excellent pysique!, HOWEVER, i am going to stay drug free, not even GH, that i can guarantee, as i worry about health alot, and value evrey sec! i no "everything in moderation" etc... but stilll.............

MUSCLECHAT'S NATURAL PRODIGY!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont think your overdoing the carbs particularly..

i just think 9lbs is alot..lol

jealous mate even if its all pork you`ve put on..


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Trained today, LEGS and Shoulders, and threw in some abs, with the holiday due in 2 weeks.

Legs, dropped the squat weight down, for perfect form, as my knees were poking out firther than toes on some reps.

Squats: Watm up, bar x 20, 60kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Leg Curl:

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

Lying flat hamstring Curl:

15kg warm up x 15

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 9

Standing Calf raise:

40kg x 30

80kg x 15

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

Shoulders:

Seated barbell press:

40lb warm up x 15

46kg x 10

46kg x 10

46kg x 8

Standing db side raise:

3 sets of 10, 10kg

smith machine shrug:

40kg x 12, 3 sets.

Abs:

Leg raises in dip rack: 30, 25, 20

Crunches, 25, 25, 25

Diet today:

7am -

100g of porridge oats with milk

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

9.30am -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk, 1 banana

12.00 -

2small jacket potatos

1.5 tins of tuna

3.00pm -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk,1 orange

4.30- banana, 5g creatine in water

Gym 5.00-6.00 then protein/fast carb shake with water

6.15pm-

1 chicken breast, slice of pork

sweet potato

gravy and peas

8.30pm -

turkey slices with stir fry, NO CARBS

11.00pm

30g whey, 400ml milk,

bed, NO CARBS

4.5 litres of water today approx

Right chaps, i need to try and get some abs on show a little for 2 weeks time very tight schedule but i will do whatever is needed.

I have taken out carbs on the last 2 meals, and added on some ab workouts, and i am going to walk 45mins, 3 times a week.

I dont really have any fat in stomach area, just a tiny little bit under the belly button when sat down, off bulking.

Do you think i should cut carbs out all togther for 2 weeks? or what?

I want to KEEP AS MUCH SIZE AS I CAN, however!

thanks for any advice!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Trained chest and biceps today, went back to doing 3 sets of 10 for everything. so weight on exercises slightly dropped to get more reps out.

incline bench:

30kg x 15

70kg x 10, 70kg x 10, 70kg x 10

flat bench:

85kg x 10, 85kg x 10, 85kg x 10 (last rep forced)

press ups:

15, 14, 14

db flies:

3 sets of 10, 15kg

BICEPS:

seated db alt curl: 3 sets of 10 - 17.5kg

standing olmypic bar curl: 3 sets of 10 - 32.5kg (good pump of this)

seated barbell preacher curl: 3 sets of 10 - 21kg

Diet today, decrease in carbs to get tummy flatter under belly button for hol in 2 weeks.

7am -

50g of porridge oats with milk, RATHER THAN 100G OATS

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

9.30am -

50g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk, 1 banana

RATHER THAN 100G OATS

12.00 -

2 small potatoes, 1.5 tin of tuna

3.00pm -

50g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk,1 orange, 5g creatine

RATHER THAN 100G OATS

5-6gym GYM, then pro recover

630pm-

1 chicken breast

sweet potato

sweet chilli sauce

peas

8.45pm -

turkey or chicken with stir fry, NO RICE

11.00- 30g whey,400ml milk,

bed, spoonful of peanut butter

4.5 litres of water today approx


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Back and triceps today....... - CANCELLED.

MAJOR SUNBURN!

:axe: :axe: :axe:


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Trained legs and shoulders yesterday, still going lighter on squats and SITTING BACK into the squat more., better ROM and form IMO.

squats:

bar x 20, 60kg x 12

102.5kg x 10, 102.5kg x 10, 102.5kg x 10

Leg extension:

30kg x 10, 35kg x 9, 35kg x 8

lying hamstring curl:

15kg x 12, 20kg x 12, 20kg x 12

seated calf raise:

23kg x 15

3 sets of 12, 48kg

Shoulders:

seated barbell shoulder press:

46kg x 10, 46kg x 10, 46kg x 6 failed.

standing dm side raise, 1 at a time: 3 sets of 10 - 10kg

smith's machine shrug: 3 sets of 10 - 40kg

Diet today, decrease in carbs to get tummy flatter under belly button for hol in 2 weeks still............

7am -

50g of porridge oats with milk, RATHER THAN 100G OATS

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

9.30am -

50g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk, 1 orange

RATHER THAN 100G OATS

12.00 -

1 baked potatoes, 1.5 tin of tuna

3.00pm -

50g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk,1 orange, 5g creatine

RATHER THAN 100G OATS

5-6gym GYM, then pro recover

6.30pm-

1 chicken breast

60g basmati white rice

8.45pm -

1 chicken breast, garlic mix, uncle bens tandoori rice

10.30 - Bed, Really tired4.5 litres of water today approx


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Chest and Biceps Yesterday...... again had a really good, but hard session training biceps. Decided to go incline on my seated curls - which led to a drop in weight, but they felt much harder to do, and more pumped! i liked it.

Chest:

Incline bench press:

warm up, bar x 20, 40kg x 12

70kg x 10, x 10, x 10

Flat Bench press:

bar x 20 warm up

80kg x 10, x 10, x 10 - failed

Dips Leaning forward:

15, 14, 14

BICEPS:

Seated 30degree approx dumbbell curl:

12.5kg x 10, x 10, x 10

Standing Olympic Bar curl:

32.5kg x 10, x 10 x 6 - failed

Seated Barbell preacher/Scott curls:

21kg x 8, x 8, x 8 - last 2 forced reps.

Diet the usual:

7am -

50g of porridge oats with milk, RATHER THAN 100G OATS

4 eggs scrambled

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

9.30am -

50g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk, 1 orange

RATHER THAN 100G OATS

12.00 -

1 baked potatoes, 1.5 tin of tuna

3.00pm -

50g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk,1 orange, 5g creatine

RATHER THAN 100G OATS

5-6gym GYM, then pro recover

6.30pm-

1 chicken breast

sweet potato with tyhme

8.45pm -

4 slices white bread, 2 packets bernard mathews turkey, cheese

all made into a turkey and cheese TOASTIE

10.30 - 2 scoops 82% whey concentrate, 400ml semil milk.

1 spoonful of peanut butter

bed


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

That's some good eating man been have a flick through your journal, I tried reflex creatine wi no difference, felt I got good gains from cnp mono.

What weight are you at just now?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

15st dead brocky


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Away to the airport for my holiday now lads and lasses!

- BULGARIA!

See you's in 2 weeks time!

:tongue1::high5:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Laters man have a good hol


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Got back from holiday 6 days ago. managed 1 training sessions last week, chest and biceps, and was exhausted.

Starting back again tomorrow...... having just getting my appretite back up to 6-7 feedings a day. Struggled to eat often when i got back from holiday.

Right to maximse my gains, naturally, i have looked into getting some more supplements inside.

Thought about getting the following:

whey protein (already consume)

Beta-ecdysterone ( any directions for this and amounts?)

BCAAs (are these needed extra? with me taking whey, multivits)

Arginine (was going to take 5g pre and post workout)

Creatine (currently use mono, but going to get some extreme kr caps, 1 pre and 1 post workout)


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Have you tried D-aspartic acid or HMB?..they'r both ment to increase testerone and growth horome

I just ordered some along taurine, essential aminos and L glutamine, I've never supplemented any of these before so I'm interested to see if it makes a difference


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks brock, no just use whey and cratine now and then, might be worth seeing you go with them, keep me informed mate.

started back properly today diet and training.

Trained legs and shoulders

squats:

60kg x 12, 60kg x 12

3 sets of 10 - 100kg

Leg extension:

30kg x 10, 30kg x 10, 30kg x 10

standing calf raise:

40kg x 30

3 sets of 15, 80kg

Shoulders:

seated barbell shoulder press:

46kg x 8, 46kg x 8, 46kg x 7 failed.

standing db side raise, 1 at a time: 3 sets of 10 - 8kg

smith's machine shrug: 3 sets of 10 - 40kg

Diet today:

7am -

100gof porridge oats with milk,

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

1 glass of fresh orange

9.30am -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk,

12.00 -

1 tin of tuna, 2 tortilla wraps

3.00pm -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk,1 banana

5-6gym GYM, then pro recover (fast carb/whey shake)

6.30pm-

1 chicken breast

sweet potato, veg

9.30pm

2 scoops whey, 500ml semilk milk, spoonful of pb

bed..........


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Busy day yesterday, after workout mainly so diet a little bit upset.

went to the gym for chest and biceps, and felt good, and ended up having a good session, really enjoyed it, and my biceps have a bit DOMS when being stetched out, which is unusual for mine!

Started out witht the chest, 4 exercises in total.

incline bench press, 20kg bar x 20

60kg x 10, 65kg x 10, 70kg x 10

flat bench press, 20kg bar x 12

70kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 82.5kg x 10

dips, 3 sets of 10

cable crossover, 3 sets of 10, 20kg

moved onto the biceps, 3 exercises in total.

incline bench dumbbell curl, 3 sets of 10, 12.5kg

standing EZ bar curl, 3 sets of 10, 20kg

seated straight bar preacher curl, 3 sets of 10, 21kg - failed last set on 8 reps.

Diet:

7am -

100gof porridge oats with milk,

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

1 glass of fresh orange

9.30am -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk,

12.00 -

1 chicken breast, 2 tortilla wraps, sweet chilli sauce

3.00pm -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk,1 banana

5-6gym GYM, then pro recover (fast carb/whey shake)

7.00m-

1 chicken breast in bbq sauce with melted cheese

1 jacket potato, few chips

9.00pm handfull of sweets, hahaha (cinema)

11.30pm

2 scoops whey, 500ml semilk milk, spoonful of pb

bed..........


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you use powdered whey or whole oats mate?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Ultra Fine Powdered Oats brocky...

trained today, back and triceps, i was dreading the first exercises, DEADLIFTS, my worst exericise to get motivated on.

Back:

Deadlifts, 2 warm up sets, 20kg bar x 20, 60kg x 12

100kg x 10, 105kg x 10, 110kg x 10

bent over barbell row, 1 warm up set, 25kg

3 sets of 10, 45kg

seated latt pulldown machine, wide grip, 1 warm up set 15lb

3 sets of 10, 115lb

Triceps (i really enjoy working triceps, favourite)

EZ close grip bench press,

46kg x 10, 56kg x 10, 61kg x 10

seated one arm db extension,

12.5kg x 10, 15kg x 10, 15kg x 10 - last 3 forced on left arm

standing rope pushdown, (use the latt pulldown machine, to get close to the rope and not angle on the cable, so straight down push)

3 sets of 10, 15

diet today:

Diet:

7am -

100gof porridge oats with milk,

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

1 glass of fresh orange

9.30am -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk,

12.00 -

1 chicken breast, 2 tortilla wraps, sweet chilli sauce, 1 banana

2.00pm -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk,1 orange

3-4gym GYM, then pro recover (fast carb/whey shake)

5.30-

200g beef frying steak, basmati rice, soy sauce, onions

8.30- 1 jacket potato, 1 tin uf tuna

11.00pm

2 scoops whey, 500ml semilk milk, spoonful of pb

bed..........


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Monday, i was tired, but still mananged to get a decent workout out of it.

Legs and Shoulders....

Legs,

Sqauts: 20kg warm up, 30kg warm up x 12

100kg x 10, 105kg x 10, 110kg x 10

Leg Extension: 3 sets of 10, 30kg

Seated toe raise (calf's): 23kg x 20, 46kg x 10, 46kg x 10, 46kg x10

Shoulders:

Standing Military press: 45kg x 10, 45kg x 9, 45kg x 8

Seated barbell shoulders press: 3 x 6, 46kg

Standing db side raise: 3 sets of 10, 8kg

Diet today:

7am -

100gof porridge oats with milk,

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

1 glass of fresh orange

9.30am -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk,

12.00 -

1 tin of tuna, 2 tortilla wraps

3.00pm -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk,1 banana

5-6gym GYM, then pro recover (fast carb/whey shake)

6.30pm-

1 chicken breast

sweet potato, veg

9.30pm

2 scoops whey, 500ml semilk milk, spoonful of pb

bed..........


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Today, busy day at work again, but had a decent workout:

Chest and Biceps:

Incline BB bench press:

warm up, 20kg x 20

3 sets of 10, 70kg

Flat BB bench press:

warm up, 20kg x 20

3 sets of 10, 90kg, failed on 8 last set

Press ups: 15, 12, 8

Cable crossover: 3 sets of 10, 20kg

Biceps:

Incline DB curl, 3 sets of 10, 12.5kg

Standing EZ curl, 3 sets of 10, 20kg

DB preacher curl, 3 sets of 10, 12.5kg

Diet today:

7am -

100gof porridge oats with milk,

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

1 glass of fresh orange

9.30am -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk,

12.00 -

1 tin of tuna, 2 tortilla wraps

3.00pm -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk,1 banana

4.00pm - 2 EXTREME Kr-Evolution

5-6gym GYM, then pro recover (fast carb/whey shake + 2 EXTREME Kr-Evolution

)

6.30pm-

1 chicken breast

sweet potato, peas

8.30pm: 2 Quarn steaks

10.30pm

2 scoops whey, 500ml semilk milk, spoonful of pb

bed..........


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Back:

Deadlifts, 2 warm up sets, 20kg bar x 20, 60kg x 12

100kg x 10, 100kg x 10, 100kg x 10 (DROPPED WEIGHT, FOR SLOWER, STRICTER FORM)

bent over barbell row, 1 warm up set, 40kg

3 sets of 10, 50kg

seated latt pulldown machine, wide grip, 1 warm up set 15lb

115lb x 12, 115lb x 11, 115lb x 10

Smith machine shrug, 3 sets of 10, 40kg

Triceps

EZ close grip bench press, 46kg x 10,

3 sets of 10

Bench dips: 15, 12, 12

standing rope pushdown, (use the latt pulldown machine, to get close to the rope and not angle on the cable, so straight down push)

3 sets of 10, 15kg

diet today:

Diet:

7am -

100gof porridge oats with milk,

1 boots mulitvitamin

1 cod liver fish oil

1 glass of fresh orange

9.30am -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk, 1 banana

12.00 -

200g lean beef mince, 50g basmati rice

2.00pm -

100g oats, 2 scoops whey, 400ml milk,1 banana, 2 Extreme Kr-Ev

3-4gym GYM, then pro recover (fast carb/whey shake + 2 Extreme Kr-Ev

)

5.30-

1 chicken breast, 1 sweet potato, corn of the cob

8.30- TAKEAWAY - chicken kebab, pitta bread + salad

11.00pm

2 scoops whey, 500ml semilk milk, spoonful of pb

bed..........


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

trained this week, went well, but got the sickness bug this weekend, so diet out of the window, 3 meals on sat and today, consisting of toast and soup.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i came down with some sort of stinking cold this weekend too and had a similar diet..so i can empathise...


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Well i missed mondays session through to sickness, legs and shoulders missed, but i'll resume back with them next week as normal.

As per on a wednesday, chest and triceps.

incline bench press: 40kg x 20 - warm up

70kg x 12, 70 kg x 12, 70kg x 10

flat bench press: 20kg x 15 - warm up

90kg x 12, 80kg x 8, 90kg x 7

press ups (feet 1ft elevated): 12, 12, 12

cable crossovers: 3 sets of 12, 20.5kg a side

Onto the biceps now........

incline bench alt db curl: 12.5kg x 10, 3 sets - failed on 7 last set

standing EZ bar curl (back against wall):

20kg x 10, 20kg x 10, 20kg x 9

seated straight bar preacher curl:

22.5kg x 10, 22.5kg x 8, 22.5kg x 7 last rep forced.

Diet today........... better diet today, still not up to usual quantity but better, builing back up, after sickness bug. Past 4 days of eating less and crap food, soup etc....

7am - small bowl of porridge, 2 eggs scrambled, multivit, cod liver

9.30am - 100g oats, 40g whey, 500ml semi milk, 1 banana

12 - 2 totilla wraps, 1 tin of tuna

3pm - 100g oats, 40g whey, 500ml semi milk, 1 orange

4.30pm - 2 x kr evoultion

5-6 train

6 - 2 kr evolution, 1 recovery shake with water

6.30pm - 1 chicken breast, warpped with bacon, 1 jacket potato, broccoli

9.30pm - 2 scoops whey, 300ml semi milk, 1 slice of toast with peanut butter

4 litres approx, water.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi all, went to the gym after work today, felt tired but got stuck in. Back and triceps day on a friday......... i HATE deadlifts, just hate the overall motion, etc...... so i am pleased once they are out the way.

Deadlifts: warm up, 20kg bar x 15, 60kg x 12

102.5kg x 10, 102.5kg x 10, 102.5kg x 10

Seated Cable row: 3 sets fo 10, - 60.5kg

Seated latt wide grip pulldown: 3 sets of 10, - 155.5kg

Standing chest press machine shoulder shrug: 102lb x 12, 3 sets

Onto the triceps....... my favourite muscle group........... got my close grip bp up alot now, with the kre.akyln.

Close Grip EZ bar bench press: 66kg x 10, 66kg x 10, 66kg x 9

Two parallell bench press: 20, 20, 21 reps....

Rope Pulldown: 15.5kg x 10, 15.5kg x 9, 1 5.5kg x 8

Diet today consist of:

7am - 100g of porridge, 4 eggs scrambled, multivit, cod liver

9.30am - 100g oats, 40g whey, 500ml semi milk, 1 banana

12, 250g tesco beef mince, 60g basmati rice

2pm - 100g oats, 40g whey, 500ml semi milk, 1 banana, 2 x extreme kre akalyn

3-4 train

4pm - 2 kr evolution, 1 recovery shake with water

5.30pm - 1 chicken breast, 1 sweet potato, broccoli

8.30pm - 1 tin of tuna, 1 wrap, spinach leaves

10.30pm - 40g whey, 300ml semilk milk, spoonful of peanut butter

4 litres approx, water.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Legs and shoulders today, bit of a struggle as i missed last weeks session.

Squats:

bar x 20

60kg x 12

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

Seated Leg extension/Curl:

31.25kg x 10

31.25kg x 10

31.25kg x 8

Seated calf raise:

20kg x 20

46.5kg x 12

46.5kg x 12

46.5kg x 12

Seated shoulder press:

40lb x 15 warm up

46kg x 10

45kg x 10

46kg x 8 - failed

standing military press:

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 8

standing db side raise:

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 7

Diet today consist of:

7am - 100g of porridge, 4 eggs scrambled, multivit, cod liver

9.30am - 100g oats, 40g whey, 500ml semi milk, 1 banana

12, 1 tin of tuna, 1 jacket potato

3.15pm - 100g oats, 40g whey, 500ml semi milk, 1 banana, 2 x extreme kre akalyn

4pm - 2 kr evolution,5.30pm - 1 chicken breast, 1 sweet potato, broccoli

5-6 train, follwed by 2 kr evolution, 1 recovery shake with water

6.30pm -1 large chicken breast, sweet potato, peas

9.30pm - 40g whey, 300ml semilk milk, spoonful of peanut butter

4 litres approx, water.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Chest and Triceps today, go heavy on flat bench, trying to get more mass in the chest area.

Incline BB press: bar x 20 warm up

30kg x 15, warm up

72.5kg x 10

72.5kg x 10

72.5kg x 9

Flat BB bench press: bar x 15 warm up

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

90kh x 7

incline push ups, 10, 10, 10

cable crossover: 3 sets 12, 25kg

biceps............

45degree incline dm curls

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

15kg x 7

i dont feel a pump much in the incline position, so going to swap back to seating in a 90degree position, any thoughts???

standing EZ curl:

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

seated straight bar preacher curl:

21kg x 12

21kg x 12

21kg x 12 - failed.

diet today was:

7am - 100g of porridge, 4 eggs scrambled, multivit, cod liver

9.30am - 100g oats, 40g whey, 500ml semi milk, 1 banana

12, 200g mince, 60g basmati rice

3.15pm - 100g oats, 40g whey, 500ml semi milk, 1 banana, 2 x extreme kre akalyn

4pm - 2 kr evolution

5-6 train, follwed by 2 kr evolution, 1 recovery shake with water

6.30pm -2 pre packed chicken breast in chilli sauce, sweet potato, peas

9.30pm - 40g whey, 300ml semilk milk, spoonful of peanut butter

4 litres approx, water.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Had to miss todays session, really busy day at work (manual labour - electrician) .........

Was really tired and no motivation, so didnt head to the gym! - thought it was pointless if i wasnt in the right mind set for training. Let myself down, but if i wasnt there mentally, never mind physically - i thought it would be pointless.....


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks fleg! I really appreciate that. I no I should swap around every now and then from bb to db, it's just you can make small increases with the bb mate. Glad you like how I am doing things, 4 stone with no fat, must be doing something right?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, still here! ......... still plugging away with my routine. Kr-Evoultion IS working, noticing a differenence in my lifts with 6-8 weeks constant use of it. Chest lifts especially....................

going to swap seated barbell shoulder press, to seated ALT dumbbell press for a while, even both shoulders out.................. and just for a change


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good to hear from you mate.

Don't be a stranger....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I think you could be lifting heavier than you are mate!..my lifts are around the same as yours but i'm 4 stone lighter than you.....


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

just a tad under 16stone now, weight still on the up............ have not done my cardio in 4 weeks ( football 5 -a-side on a sunday), but feeling slightly unfit LOL pyschologically? lol

dropped the weight down on deadlifts, as my back was getting soar................. and doing slower reps, seems to help.

Also dropped the weight on squats a bit more, and getting a little bit deeper, which is working, as its making me HARD TO BREATHE, after each set, something that never used to happen that often.

going to start DB pressing for chest next month, for a change.............

still here dudes


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

16 stone yaaaa beast!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Just still plugging away on food mate.........

weekends are hit and miss, eat what i want then, but still try to eat protein, and 5 meals a day.

today look likes this:

7am, 100g oats with milk, 4 eggs scrambled, 1 cod liver oil, 1 multi vit 2 x kre evoultion

10.30, 100g oats mixed with 40g whey protein, 500ml milk, 1 banana

1pm, 200g mince, with 60g rice

3pm, 100g oats mixed with 40g whey protein, 500ml milk, 1 banana

5:30pm, 200g sirloin steak, 1 jacket potato, sweetcorn

8.00pm, 1 seeded panini, 1 chicken breast sliced up, topped with cheese.

10.30pm, 40g whey protein, 500ml milk

bed.....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah same for me man find it easier to eat better the days i'm working


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You still lean at 16st J? Looking forward to seeing the latest pics. How often you training these days?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Fairly lean, dont forget am 6ft 3.............. so not to heavy for my height. 3 days a week mate, mon/wed/fri as usual


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fair play mate. I'm only an inch or too shorter than you, 13st8lbs at present. If I took on the amount of oats or milk you do I'd bloat like a pig! You must have a fairly decent metabolism. Do you do much cardio?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

none mate, i work as an electrician, up and down al day, sometimes play football on a sunday for an hour.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

am down in the dumps, heads a mess, so no training for me....... feel like trixsta


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

jonnymc said:


> am down in the dumps, heads a mess, so no training for me....... feel like trixsta


dude,..chin up....:boxing:

stay on track m8....


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

week off i think............... PLUS i am getting terrible pains in my elbows when pulling thinsg at work, and move arms certain ways. Tennis elbow? any meds for it? i take a multi vit and cod liver oil every day.......


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ice, ice and more ice mate.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

hit my personal best on bench press on wednesday..................... over the moon!

3 sets of 10, 100kg


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

:rockon:nice 1 m8...


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

well its dec, 1 year in march and my journal will be 1 year old. Stated in march that my weights was 15stone i think it was, it is now a touch under 16stone..... need to get some pics up asap to see if you can see my improvements and for some critisism


----------

